# Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht



## Bubbel2000 (22. September 2006)

Ich möchte gern von euch wissen, welches die beste Rolle eurer Meinung nach zum Spinnfischen ist. Wenn eure nicht in der Umfrage dabei ist, schreibt bitte kurz eure Lieblingsrolle rein. Es geht nicht um jede Rolle, sondern um die sogenannten BESTEN. Wer mir erzählen will, ne Red Arc oder was weiß ich sei besser als ne Stella (oder siehe andere Rollen in Umfrage), der is hier falsch:m Es kann natürlich auch eine Rolle sein, die ihr nicht besitzt, da sie euch zu teuer ist und ihr daher was preiswertes fischt.

ACH SO: HIER SOLL NICHT DISKUTIERT WERDEN; EINE REINE AUFLISTUNG AN EUREN LIEBLINGSROLLEN BITTE! WIRD SONST SO UNÜBERSICHTLICH! DANKE EUCH 

MfG Steffen


----------



## fantazia (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

hab nee Shimano Stradic 4000 fb und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit ihr.
hatte(habe) das vorgänger modell von ihr gehabt und war mit ihr auch sehr zufrieden und habe mir deshalb den nachfolger geholt.


ps:wo isn die umfrage?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

wenn du denn noch schneller, man man man ;-) es ist immer schon der beitrag zu lesen, habe gerade die umfrage gebastelt ;-)


----------



## fantazia (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> wenn du denn noch schneller, man man man ;-) es ist immer schon der beitrag zu lesen, habe gerade die umfrage gebastelt ;-)


bin halt nen schneller|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hab ne Stella 4000 FB, keine Frage das Ding ist kompromisslos. Hatte erst letzte Woche beim Meeresangeln nen üblen Drill... das Bremssystem ist einfach zu 100% perfekt. Da ruckt nix, die Schnur läuft seidenweich ab. Hat allerdings auch seinen Preis, das gute Stück. 

Zum Zanderfischen hab ich ne RedArc, die Rolle fische ich auch unheimlich gerne und sie ist nach meinen Erfahrungen in Ihrer Preisklasse wirklich ein Topgerät. 

Die InfinityQ wollte/will ich unbedingt haben.... nur brauch ich das Ding im Moment nicht... aber es wird bestimmt auch Zeiten nach der Stella geben


----------



## Bernhard* (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Nutze zum Spinfischen folgende Stationär-Rollen und bin mit keiner wirklich zufrieden:

- Shimano Twin Power 2500 XTRA
- Shimano Twin Power 4000 XTRA
- Ryobi Zauber 2000

Hoffentlich wirds mit der Infinity Q besser...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> Wer mir erzählen will, ne Red Arc oder was weiß ich sei besser als ne Stella (oder siehe andere Rollen in Umfrage), der is hier falsch:m


Wieso? besser ist relativ, stabiler, strengthier etc. ist sie z.B. sehr wohl  
Die 3 genannten Rollen sind auf jeden Fall regelrecht schlecht was das P/L-Verhältnis betrifft, darüber braucht man auch nicht lange zu diskuteren. :g ne Rolle der 300 EUR Klasse ist kaum 3mal so gut wie eine der 100 EUR Klasse und verdammt schlecht wenn sie bei 3fachem Preis an sich nur genauso gut ist. Selbst 10% besser ändert da nichts dran.

Muß burn77 ^ auch ausdrücklich zustimmen, habe die 3 auch, Zufriedenheit <100%, bei der Zauber aber noch am höchsten, weil "nur" Mängel im Getriebelauf; 
Optik, Handling, Greifbarkeit+Bedienung, Fingerfreundlichkeit , Zuverlässigkeit, Bremse, Schnurverlegung, Antidrall-Röllchen, Schnurfang, keine Köderverluste, keine Tüdel, Ersatzteile+Spulen, Auswuchtung, Verwindung und Feeling nahe 100%.

Shimano Leichtbau: nein danke. Die Daiwa hat nen Heck-Leck. Die Taurus sieht alleine schon aus wie 08/15 Taiwan und so ganz spiel/wackelfrei ist die nicht. Tica war letztens noch Moritz.
Eine Rolle die mir zu 100% gefallen würde, kenne ich zur Zeit nicht, schätze aber auch: die gibt es nicht :g (noch nicht?)

Habe somit für andere gestimmt. 
Ich sehe die besten Rollen unter Betrachtung möglichst vieler Eigenschaften im Bereich Ryobi Applause/Zauber und RedArc oder bei Daiwa mit den neuen Rollen von TD4 bis Caldia. Alles relativ günstig zu bekommen und ihr Geld wert, bestimmte kleine Mängel haben die zwar, aber die teureren auch.


----------



## plattform7 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Muss da Det Recht geben... Es ist alles relativ... Sehr viele Antworten zu Stella und Infinty wirste auch nicht kriegen, weil die halt nur wenige fischen... Deshalb werden auch die anderen Rollen öffters angesprochen, wenn´s Probleme gibt.

Ich sag mal so:
Wenn man sich eine Stella ohne weiteres, ohne gross nachzudenken leisten kann, dann sollte man das tun, auch wenn sie meiner Meinung nach extremst überteuert ist. Schlecht wird sie nicht sein.

Wenn man den Groschen jedoch nicht ganz locker hat, dann würde ich mir überlegen, etwas anderes zu nehmen und da sind wir wieder ganz schnell bei Spro :q ... Denke doch einfach nach, wieviele Illex-Wobbler du bei dem ersparten noch kaufen kannst :q 

Will deiner Bitte natürlich nachgehen und nicht gross rumdiskutieren, also sorry für kleines OT, ich habe für "andere" gevotet...


----------



## mad (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

servus steffen,

ich bin shimano fan und habe auf meinen spinnruten twin power fb, 2X 2500er und eine 4000er.

(ps. deine signatur gefällt mir sehr#6 )


----------



## bazawe (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Meine Ruten sind wie folgt bestückt:
1 x Team Daiwa Advantage 2500
1 x Shimano Stradic 3000 FE
1 x Shimano Stradic 1000 FE und fürs grobe eine Penn Slammer 360


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich bin begeistert von der Tica Taurus.


Sven


----------



## Sholar (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich benutze eine Daiwa Emblex X 2500 i.A. und kann absolut nix negatives üebr deise Rolle sagen! Sie ist/war mein traum den ich mir erfüllt habe und ob ich mit ihr spinnfischen gehe oder mal einen Köfi auslege, mal auf Karpfen gehe diese Rolle hat mich , ausser einmal aber da wars meine Schuld und nciht die der Rolle, noch nie im Stich gelassen!!!


Mfg Sholar


----------



## Saugschmerle (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hallo, 
ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Daiwa Caldia 3000 E zugelegt.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rolle. Das P/L-Verhältnis passt auch.
Sie hat meine Balzer Metallica an der Harrison abgelöst.
Top Rolle die Daiwa Caldia.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## duck_68 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich fische auf den meisten Spinnruten die SH Twinpower 4000/5000 FA (4 St.) und die 2500 FB (1 St)und auf einer eine 4000er Stella. Meiner ganz bescheidenen Meinung nach ist die Stella noch einen "Tick" besser als die TP. Ganz zu schweigen von der Optik, das ist aber subjektiv 

PS. bin aber ebenfalls "Shimano-bessen"  

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Interesierter (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich habe eine Shimano Technium und bin sehr zufrieden damit. #6


----------



## jodi (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Meine regelmäßig in Gebrauch befindlichen Rollen:
SHIMANO STELLA 4000FA auf Harrison VT75
SHIMANO TWIN POWER 2500F auf Berkley Skeletor 240
DAIWA LUVIAS 2000 auf Illex Light Rig Versatile

Mit allen drei Rollen bin ich sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ich seh schon, so hab ichs erwartet, es gibt einfach keine perfekte rolle :-( 

@mad: ja, die signatur schmeckt dir, das weiß ich ;-)

würdet ihr sagen, ne twinpower kann mehr ab als die infinity q? 

also die taurus find ich persönlich mies: was für eine seilwinde  wie schon gesagt, sie sieht billig aus und is einfach nur ne bombe. fürs meer, ok. stella hatte ich in der hand, ne infinity fischt birger, find ich bis jetzt am besten, was ich so gesehen habe. ich will was, was hält und was auch mal bissel grober rangenommen werden kann, aber dennoch schön läuft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> iich will was, was hält und was auch mal bissel grober rangenommen werden kann, aber dennoch schön läuft.


Das ist fast schon ein Widerspruch per se:
beides alleine findest Du locker, ideal 100% zusammen aber nicht. Deswegen auch die vielen individullen Favoriten.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ja, da hste wohl recht. die infinity kann erstaunlich viel ab, kostete aber auch. leider kann man nur mitreden, wenn man alles rollen einmal gefischt hat. ich kenne nur die infinity q dank birger. und ich würd gern wissen, ob andere rollen mithalten können, bei birger muss sie nämlich oft und lange ran ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wenn Du durch den Test bei und von Birger von der Rolle angetan bist, dann kauf sie Dir doch. Ist nach einigen Berichten mit 260-280 EUR ja auch "nur" 2mal so teuer wie andere ordentliche Rollen, also eigentlich noch bezahlbar. 
Nur die Stella ist da in den schwindelnden Höhen. 
Wesentlich mehr Rolle als die Infinity wirst'e aber eh nicht finden, das steht schon mal fest. :g 
Ist eben nur die eigene Entscheidung und dazu stehen, so wie mit einer Ehe. Zum einfach mal nur testen ein bischen zu teuer, das sehe ich wie Du! :q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

tja, würd aber gern wissen, ob die stella mir net besser schmecken würde ;-)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@interesierter: also ne technium hatte ich auch, die hat mir leider gar nicht zugesagt. die stella gibts ja nur als 400er und das find ich ganz schön groß. ne iq is da kleiner und leichter. außerdem werden doch shimanos geölt und daiwas gefettet, oder? einfach lassen und weiterangeln, rollenkauf is gut nervig. teuer und nix gefällt. den stress hat man bzw. ich bei ruten nicht, zum glück


----------



## camilos (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich durfte mal eine kleine Okuma VS zum Forellenfischen 2 Stunden lang verwenden. Fazit: das wird meine nächste Rolle. Robust, schöne Schnurverlegung, gut durchdachte Details und gute Eigenschaften, schöner Lauf. 2 Stunden ist eigentlich viel zu kurz, um sich wirklich ein Urteil bilden zu können, aber sie hat mich einfach überzeugt. Vielleicht nicht besser als eine Stella, vielleicht nicht besser als eine Certate, Infi, etc... aber die Rolle ist einfach geil... Punkt...

Grüße


----------



## Interesierter (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @interesierter: also ne technium hatte ich auch, die hat mir leider gar nicht zugesagt. die stella gibts ja nur als 400er und das find ich ganz schön groß. ne iq is da kleiner und leichter. außerdem werden doch shimanos geölt und daiwas gefettet, oder? einfach lassen und weiterangeln, rollenkauf is gut nervig. teuer und nix gefällt. den stress hat man bzw. ich bei ruten nicht, zum glück



Kannst du mir auch mal verraten wa dir nicht zugesagt hat?  ;+  Komme mit der Rolle hervorragend zurrecht.


----------



## duck_68 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> .... die stella gibts ja nur als 400er und das find ich ganz schön groß. ne iq is da kleiner und leichter. außerdem werden doch shimanos geölt und daiwas gefettet, oder? einfach lassen und weiterangeln, rollenkauf is gut nervig. teuer und nix gefällt. den stress hat man bzw. ich bei ruten nicht, zum glück




Von der Stella gibt es doch die 1000er, 2500er und 4000er in der FB Ausführung gugst Du hier

In Übersee (z.B. Japan) bekommst Du zusätzlich noch ein 3000er Model

Hier kannst Du dich durch den Japanischen Shimanokatalog blättern #6 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Schweißsocke (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> tja, würd aber gern wissen, ob die stella mir net besser schmecken würde ;-)



Da hilft nur testen! Nachteil der Stella ist nun einmal das höhere Gewicht, stabiler als die InfiniteQ ist sie dadurch aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Wenn man eine Woche Meerforellenfischen betreibt, dann spielt das Rollengewicht bei der Vermeidung eines Tennisarms schon eine Rolle 

Ich habe mir deshalb die meiner Meinung (!) nach beste Spinnrolle der Welt geholt, die Daiwa Exist. Das Teil wiegt nur ca. 200 Gramm, einfach ein Traum. Über die Salzwasserstabilität kann ich dann ja mal im Frühjahr nach Abschluss der diesjährigen Meerforellensaison berichten.


----------



## H.Christians (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



> also die taurus find ich persönlich mies: was für eine seilwinde wie schon gesagt, sie sieht billig aus und is einfach nur ne bombe.


 
Ich fische eine Tica Taurus 3000 und bin damir mehr als zufrieden.
Hast du da selber schon mal mit gefischt Bubbel. Seilwinde, was für ein #q #q #q Kommentar.

Die Taurus wurde von mehreren Zeitschriften getestet(Vergleiche mit Stella, etc.) und hat immer top abgeschnitten.

Verarbeitung, Laufruhe sind perfekt, die Schnurverlegung erste Sahne.

Hatte selber nee Stradic 4000FA, echt ein lustiges Teil. Ständig durfte man das Schnurlaufröllchen fetten, daß Walzenlager ist echt ein Witz.
Habe die Stradic mal geöffnet, als ich dann auch noch ein Kunststoffritzel gesehen habe, war ich bedient.

Ich kann die Taurus nur empfehlen, ach ja habe auch noch 6 Tica Libras 3500, auch diese Rollen sind erste Sahne.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Bernhard* (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> .....
> würdet ihr sagen, ne twinpower kann mehr ab als die infinity q? ....



Hab wie gesagt ne TwinPower XTRA 2500 und das "Geschwabbel" der Kurbelachse treibt mich in den Wahnsinn - da meint man immer das Ding ist locker!

Hab mir beim Händler mal die Stella und von Daiwa die Exist, die Infinity und die Certate zeigen lassen.

*Exist:       Wahnsinns-Lauf, ultraleicht aber kaum zu bezahlen
*Certate:   voll geiler Lauf, nirgends "Spiel
*Infinity Q: wie Certate nur etwa schwergängiger, aber das ist wohl die "Einzelexemplar-Toleranz
*Stella:      etwa wie die Certate aber teurer und für mich in der Optik nicht so ansprechend

Bei mir wirds wohl auch die Infinity Q (3000)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ich hab die red arc von spro,die ist nicht so teuer und super #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich fische mit der Shimano Stradic 2500 und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## singer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Daiwa hat nen Heck-Leck.


#dHab im Daiwa Certate - Daiwa Infinity Thread was dazu geschrieben.

Meine #1 Daiwa Certate 2500-R Custom für 262€. Die Power der 3000 größe(Body) und die Schnurfassung der 2500er(Spule). Dazu Alukurbel, noch etwas leichter und eine viel schönere Farbe.


----------



## Chris26071 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Beste Spinningrolle, kommt drauf an ab fuer meer oder see!!
Aber Ich schwoere noch immer auf die stella FA!!!!
2) Saltiga Z und dogfight!!
3) Van Staal
4) Schimano Twin Power, Technium, sustane 
PS: in manchen laendern ist die twin power unter der stella und in manchen die technium od sustain.

Es gibt viele ro9llen auf dem Markt, persoenlich gefaelt mir die Stella FA von der Saltiga besser. Es kommt alles auf dem Kaeufer drauf an, ob er etwas leichtes, gut aussehendes oder funktionierende rolle haben will.
Es ist bei jedem unterschiedlich.
Ich zerbrech mir auch den kopf wiso die stella bei vielen nicht auf Rang 1 ist, vieleicht weil sie die Stella noch nie gefischt haben!!!

MFG Chris


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@christians: ja, ich muss dabei bleiben, die taurus ist, sorry, schrott :-( was für ein gewicht!!!!! für das geld is ne infinity um einiges angenehmer zu fischen. bist DU sicher, das du die taurus meinst??? dazu sieht sie billig aus, mit ihrem gold. hat ja zum glück noch ein anderer hier bestätigt.

von der exist gibts ja auch mehrere ausführungen. wie teur is die bitte??? ;-) alter falter


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

eine frage burn: wo ist der unterscheid genau zwischen certate und infinity? ist da wirklich was zu merken? mir wurde gesagt, da gibbet keinen. und das die exist salzwasserbeständig ist, halte ich für ein gerücht, das is keine rolle und eine so teure würd ich erst recht nicht im salzwasser fischen!!! is die immer noch so robust bei dem leichtgewicht?


----------



## Bernhard* (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> eine frage burn: wo ist der unterscheid genau zwischen certate und infinity? ist da wirklich was zu merken? mir wurde gesagt, da gibbet keinen. und das die exist salzwasserbeständig ist, halte ich für ein gerücht, das is keine rolle und eine so teure würd ich erst recht nicht im salzwasser fischen!!! is die immer noch so robust bei dem leichtgewicht?



Hey Aaaaalter!!
Gefischt hab ich ja beide nicht sondern nur im Angellagden getestet.

Der Lauf der Certate war eindeutig leichter. Kann natürlich sein, dass sich das noch gibt.... Vielleicht sind das auch nur Fertigungstoleranzen...

Nach meinen "Nachforschungen" sind beide Modelle eigentlich baugleich. Angeblich (lt. Daiwa) hat die Certate teilweise höherwertige Getriebekomponenten.

Auf alle Fälle wurde die Infinity Q nur für den deutschen Markt gemacht...

Ich glaub, das sind auf alle Fälle die gleichen Rollen, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es die Certate zusätzlich in der coolen "Custom-Verion" und auch in ner 2500er Grösse gibt.

Kauf Dir bitte die 3000er Certate und mach mit Birger nen Langzeit-Vergleichs-Test! Biiiiiitte!! :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ja, hab sie mir so eben bestellt!
kleiner spaaaaß! aber ich werde sie mir holen, wenn ich das geld habe, ok? ;-) ich hab jetzt preiswertere rollen zu genüge gehabt, will mal hier nicht das wort billig nennen. aus der packung is jede rolle genial. wenn ich wüsste, dass die uminöse exist 5 jahre lang so läuft wie aus der packung, bei regen, im salzwasser, dann würd ich sparen sparen und se mir kaufen. das glaube ich aber nicht ;-) da ich mit meiner jetzigen daiwa zufrieden bin, also abgesehen der üblichen "esgibtkeineperfekterolle"-problemen, werd ich auch bei daiwa bleiben. und im salzwasser, da nehm ich ne billigrolle oder hol mir ne runtergesetzte "salzwasser"-rolle. 

und das schösnte ist und bleibt eben der stress vor dem späääteren kauf! ich liebe angeln....


----------



## rainer1962 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

auch wenn du dich entschieden hast Steffen:
ich fische eigentl. ALLE der obigen Rollen ohne große beschreibung warum und weshalb mein Fazit:
Taurus 2000er:
Kurbel hat Spiel, ansonsten nicht das schlechteste, Tica Rollen sind bei vergleichbarer Größe schwerer, das stört mich an den größeren Modellen bei der 2000er spult sich bei waagrecht gehaltener Rute die Schnur manchmal um den Bremsknopf das ist mir bei den anderern noch nie passiert. Gerade Nachts und mit geflochtener ist das einfach "Schei..." von daher fische ich die auf einer Rute die ich nur Tags einsetze.
Q 2000er: voll zufrieden besser als die Tica!Wenn die Schnur nach dem Wuf nicht im Röllchen sitzt klappt der Bügel manchmal hoch, aber gleich wieder zurück und führt die Schnur in das Röllchen!!! Lässt halt einen kleinen "Schlag". Passiert aber nur beim vertikalangeln.
Stella (4000er +2500er) ohne Mängel, selbst das Problem mit der Schnur wie oben existiert nicht (habe sie aber noch nie vertikal eingesetzt könnte sein dass es da genau das gleiche ist wie bei der Q). Schnur wird sofort in das Röllchen gelegt.
Die Arcs....
für den Preis eine ordentliche Serie wie Det schon geschrieben hat. Aber an Stella und Q kommen sie halt nicht ran auch wenn es "nur" ein paar Prozent sind die fehlen. 
Fazit für mich:
1) Stella (finde ich optisch einfach schöner)
2) Infinity (wenn ich nicht gerade mal 400-500 Euros locker habe) beide schenken sich nichts.
3) die GS 8 sowie die TDR4 von Daiwa)
4) ne Arc
die exist kenne ich nur ausm Katalog, irgendwann wird die aber auch ein feines Rütchen zieren, einfach damit ich weiß ob sie wirklich so gut ist/oder halt nicht.
Ne Taurus kommt mir wegen obiger Probleme nicht mehr rein. 
Welche man sich nun holt ist erstens ne Geschmacksache und zweitens eine Sache der verfügbaren Finanzen.


----------



## rainer1962 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

P.S. bei der 4000er Stella war gleich zu Anfang eine Feder gebrochen (Bügelrückholfeder) wurde aber behoben habe damit keine Probs mehr


----------



## singer (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> .
> von der exist gibts ja auch mehrere ausführungen. wie teur is die bitte??? ;-) alter falter


 
So weit ich weiß gibt es zwei Ausführungen.
Die Exist und die Exist Steez Custom. Der Unterschied ist nicht allzu riesig.
Im Ausland mit Versand kostet die Exist 2500 390€. Und dann braucht man etwas Glück mit dem Zoll.
Die Exist 3000 wiegt 235g. ist jetzt auch bald draußen. 

Ich kann dir immer wieder nur die Certate Custom 2500-R empfehlen.


----------



## Schweißsocke (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



singer schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß gibt es zwei Ausführungen.
> Die Exist und die Exist Steez Custom. Der Unterschied ist nicht allzu riesig.



Oh doch!
Die Exist Steez Custom ist noch leichter (mehr Magnesiumkomponenten) und deshalb laut Daiwa nicht für das Fischen im Salzwasser geeignet. Deshalb ist dieses Modell für mich als Meerforellenfischer uninterssant.


----------



## squirell (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich fische auf den meisten Spinnruten die SH Twinpower 4000/5000 FA (4 St.) und die 2500 FB (1 St)und auf einer eine 4000er Stella. Meiner ganz bescheidenen Meinung nach ist die Stella noch einen "Tick" besser als die TP. Ganz zu schweigen von der Optik, das ist aber subjektiv
> 
> PS. bin aber ebenfalls "Shimano-bessen"
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

muß man ja auch erwarten können, bei dem Preissprung.

Zum Wobblerfischen nehme ich die Stella 2500FB und zum Gummifischen die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000.

Beides gute Rollen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## squirell (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @interesierter: also ne technium hatte ich auch, die hat mir leider gar nicht zugesagt. die stella gibts ja nur als 400er und das find ich ganz schön groß. ne iq is da kleiner und leichter. außerdem werden doch shimanos geölt und daiwas gefettet, oder? einfach lassen und weiterangeln, rollenkauf is gut nervig. teuer und nix gefällt. den stress hat man bzw. ich bei ruten nicht, zum glück


 
Hallo,

Stella nur als 4000ér????????ßß#d


----------



## singer (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Oh doch!
> Die Exist Steez Custom ist noch leichter (mehr Magnesiumkomponenten) und deshalb laut Daiwa nicht für das Fischen im Salzwasser geeignet. Deshalb ist dieses Modell für mich als Meerforellenfischer uninterssant.


Auf allen Seiten die ich gefunden habe sind es immer 5g. Auch im Daiwa Webkatalog. Also ist der Unterschied nicht allzu groß. Es ist und bleibt die selbe Rolle, nur etwas verfeinert. Heißt ja auch Custom. Anders sind Lackierung, Spule und Kurbel. Daher kommt der Gewichtsunterschied zustande.


----------



## Schweißsocke (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



singer schrieb:


> Auf allen Seiten die ich gefunden habe sind es immer 5g. Auch im Daiwa Webkatalog. Also ist der Unterschied nicht allzu groß. Es ist und bleibt die selbe Rolle, nur etwas verfeinert. Heißt ja auch Custom. Anders sind Lackierung, Spule und Kurbel. Daher kommt der Gewichtsunterschied zustande.



Hier mal ein Zitat zur Exist Steez:

[SIZE=+1]*fresh water and the model only for a fluorocarbon line of EXIST*[/SIZE]

Ich habe selbst noch mal nachgeschaut: Bei der Steez Custom bestehen wesentliche Komponenten aus Magnesium (laut Daiwa Gehäuse, Rotor und Seitenplatten) . Die Rolle sieht zwar ähnlich aus wie die "normale" Exist, darf aber wegen des empfindlichen Materials nicht mit geflochtenen Schnüren und im Salzwasser gefischt werden (siehe Zitat). Bei der Exist bestehen die entsprechenden Gehäuseteile aus seewasserfestem Duraluminium.
[SIZE=+1]*



*[/SIZE]


----------



## fishcat (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Zum Spin- und GuFiangeln nur Stella 4000 FB !:l 
Hatte vorher Tica Taurus 3000 und Shimano Stradic 4000, waren auch top, bis auf die schlechte Schnurverlegung (TiCa). Das Gewicht der Rolle war zwar etwas höher als bei vergleichbaren anderen Rollen, dafür war die Kombination aber etwas besser ausbalanciert.
Die Stradic würde ich sofort wieder kaufen, wenn ich die Stella nicht hätte, ein suer Teil ! #6 
Alternativ zur Stella, quasi auf der "2. Garnitur" fische ich eine japanische Ultegra in der 4000er - Version, eine Superrolle sowohl technisch als auch optisch (siehe Bild). Gab es leider in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen. #d


----------



## John Doe12 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hallo

So ich habe die Stradics gefischt und 3 mal zurückgeschickt und umtauschen lassen,sehr kulanter Händler Respekt beim 4ten mal hab ich dafür ne red Arc genommen,die die Stradic ganz locker in den Schatten stellt.

Einziger Nachteil der Spro,das Teil war mir einfach zu niedlich und damit mein ich nicht die Schnurfassung.

Seit einem Jahr fische ich eine Tica Taurus 3000 S,Schnurverlegung,Lauf,Aussehen usw. sind Top und zum Glück ist das aussehen Geschmackssache.

Die Shimanos waren mal Top Rollen und mittlerweile halte ich sie für überteuerte Carbon/Alu Mischmasch Rollen:q 

Einziger Nachteil ist das Gewicht der Rolle,aber ich bin nunmal ein Grobmotoriker und mag es halt so,außerdem nutze ich die Taurus für alle Arten des Raubfischangelns vom kleinst Gufi in 5cm für Barsche bis hin zum 80 gr Wobbler zum Hechte fangen.

Die Daiwas keine Ahnung bin noch nicht in den genuß gekommen
sie zu testen und brauche es auch nicht zum Glück denn ich hab ne gute und für mich die beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen.

Bei den Shimanos fängt der Schrott in meinen Augen aber erst in den FB/FA Serien an,alles was davor produziert wurde ist klasse gewesen,Stradic FG/FE oder Twinpower F sind schon feine Rollen.
Wie gesagt alles was danach kam hat ne Geräuschkulisse das man mit nem Gehörschutz angeln muß und Fett brauchen die Teile nach jedem 3ten Angeln das ist wohl nich normal,Schnurlaufröllchen und Walzenlager sind die Übeltäter.

So in diesem Sinne

Gruß

Martin


----------



## singer (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zitat zur Exist Steez:
> fresh water and the model only for a fluorocarbon line of EXIST
> Ich habe selbst noch mal nachgeschaut: Bei der Steez Custom bestehen wesentliche Komponenten aus Magnesium (laut Daiwa Gehäuse, Rotor und Seitenplatten) . Die Rolle sieht zwar ähnlich aus wie die "normale" Exist, darf aber wegen des empfindlichen Materials nicht mit geflochtenen Schnüren und im Salzwasser gefischt werden (siehe Zitat). Bei der Exist bestehen die entsprechenden Gehäuseteile aus seewasserfestem Duraluminium.


Ist schon okay. Führt einfach zu weit um zu erklären wie ich das meinte. Hast es halt anders verstanden. 
Hier geht es ja gerade nicht um Salzwassertauglichkeit. Die Rolle soll nur im Süßwasser gefischt werden. Daher meine ich geben sich die Rollen nicht viel.


----------



## c-laui (24. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich benutze die Zauber 4000 von Ryobi. Gut Anfangs musste ich über den Namen schmunzeln, als mein Händler sie mir empfohlen hat. Ich mein wer nennt siene Rolle denn schon "Zauber".
Aber wie soll ichs sagen die Rolle ist schon Zauberhaft :m.
Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@rainer: entschieden, nun ja. erstmal kohle sammeln :-( habe daiwa ne mail geschrieben. will von denen jetzt wissen, was erstmal der ganz genau unterschied is zwischen der infinity und der certate. mal schaun.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

bubbel, soviel ich weiß besteht der Unterschied in irgendeiner legierung am Getriebe. Die Infinity ist mit Sicherheit eine Spitzenwahl. Die Rolle liegt so um die 270€.
Wenn du die Infos hast gib bitte mal bescheid, intressiert mich auch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@rainer1962
Schau mal in den Kaffeemühlenthread oder ansonsten so die Kurzinfo: Die Kurbelumbauer sind los! :m 

Auf das die Arcs noch besser werden, hatte am Wochenende endlich das Vergnügen. Wenn Du bei einem Händler eine 9400er Kurbel auftust, bestände evtl. eine Möglichkeit den Taurusknauf darauf zu bringen (ist der auch geschraubt, sollte ja wohl ) und die Rolle eine Klasse aufsteigen zu lassen.


----------



## singer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> habe daiwa ne mail geschrieben. will von denen jetzt wissen, was erstmal der ganz genau unterschied is zwischen der infinity und der certate.


Die Wissen das doch selber nicht. Deshalb kommen die mit der Alibi-Antwort, andere Legierung.


----------



## Trolldoc (25. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wieso? besser ist relativ, stabiler, strengthier etc. ist sie z.B. sehr wohl
> Die 3 genannten Rollen sind auf jeden Fall regelrecht schlecht was das P/L-Verhältnis betrifft, darüber braucht man auch nicht lange zu diskuteren. :g ne Rolle der 300 EUR Klasse ist kaum 3mal so gut wie eine der 100 EUR Klasse und verdammt schlecht wenn sie bei 3fachem Preis an sich nur genauso gut ist. Selbst 10% besser ändert da nichts dran.


 
Genau, das Verhältnis von Qualität zum Preis ist ab eine gewissen Grenze antiproportional.
Habe in einem anderen Thread um Vergleichsberichte zwischen Shimano Technium und Daiwa Capricorn gefragt und feststellen müssen, dass dort auch keine Einigkeit zu finden ist.
Ich habe mit der Stella noch nicht gefischt (nur im Laden, so weit es geht, ausprobiert) aber ich finde das der Preis absolut nicht angebracht ist.
An Spinnrollen besitze ich:Quantum Cabo 30 u.40
                                   Quantum Energy Pti 30
                                   Daiwa Capricorn 2000
                                   Daiwa Capricorn-A 2500 
Alle Rollen liegen (lagen so um die 150-200€) und das ist schon eine Stange Geld und mal abgesehen von dem Gewicht, finde ich den Unterschied zwischen diesen Rollen und der Stella nicht so riesig, dass der mehr als doppelte Preis gerechtfertigt wäre. Es kommt mir teilweise sogar so vor, also ob sich einige nur damit brüsten wollen im Besitz einer "sauteuren" Rolle zu sein. Würde die Stella (von Anfang an) preislich mit der Twinpower gleich sein, so würde diese Rolle wohl nicht so in den Himmel gelobt werden!?! Und wenn die Stella 150€ kosten, dann kann ja keiner mit ihr angeben .
Wie auch schon angesprochen, haben auch die "teuren" Rollen ihre Macken. Die Cabo wird als Salzwasserrolle gepriesen und hat bei mir schon bei dem ersten Einsatz schlapp gemacht (nur eine Kleinigkeit...neu gefettet und alles war beim Alten) aber soetwas passiert auch bei den "Superrollen".
Ich bin mit meinen Rollen zufrieden, besonders mit der Capricorn und der Energy Pti, da stimmt Preis/Leistunsverhältnis trotz klitze kleiner Macken, die mich bei einer 500€ Rolle nur stören würden.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Trolldoc schrieb:


> .
> Es kommt mir teilweise sogar so vor, also ob sich einige nur damit brüsten wollen im Besitz einer "sauteuren" Rolle zu sein. Würde die Stella (von Anfang an) preislich mit der Twinpower gleich sein, so würde diese Rolle wohl nicht so in den Himmel gelobt werden!?! Und wenn die Stella 150€ kosten, dann kann ja keiner mit ihr angeben .


 

Das ist mit Verlaub gesagt absoluter Schwachsinn!!!!!
Fische mal ne Stella und dann Deine Rollen in der gleichen Größe auf der gleichen Rute und du wirst den Unterschied vor allem bei Belastung feststellen!!!! Solltest du eben diesen Unterschied NICHT fesstellen, dann ists eh wurscht mit welchem Tackle du losziehst!!! Ob eben diese paar Prozent den Preis rechtfertigen das ist, und dies wurde zu Hauf ja schon gesagt, eine ganz andere Sache!!!!!

@ Det:
dann liegt die Taurus um Meilen hinter ner Arc!!!!!! Für das Geld gibts ne Menge Kurbeln


----------



## melis (25. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ACH SO: HIER SOLL NICHT DISKUTIERT WERDEN; EINE REINE AUFLISTUNG AN EUREN LIEBLINGSROLLEN BITTE! WIRD SONST SO UNÜBERSICHTLICH! DANKE EUCH


Tja klappt leider nicht.


----------



## Trolldoc (25. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Das ist mit Verlaub gesagt absoluter Schwachsinn!!!!!
> Fische mal ne Stella und dann Deine Rollen in der gleichen Größe auf der gleichen Rute und du wirst den Unterschied vor allem bei Belastung feststellen!!!! Solltest du eben diesen Unterschied NICHT fesstellen, dann ists eh wurscht mit welchem Tackle du losziehst!!! Ob eben diese paar Prozent den Preis rechtfertigen das ist, und dies wurde zu Hauf ja schon gesagt, eine ganz andere Sache!!!!!


 
Ich wollte Dich ja nicht persönlich angreifen, aber Du bist ja irgendwie schon drauf angesprungen . Ausserdem hast du mir in deinem letzten Satz ja doch recht gegeben und darauf ist es mir ja auch angekommen....das P/L Verhältnis stimmt bei der Stella nicht!!!!
Es besteht schon ein Unterschied in der Qualität zwischen der Stella 4000 und z.B. einer Cabo 40, keine Frage,  aber ein Mehrpreis von über 200€ ist in meinen Augen nicht gerechtfertigt, da die Stella, auch nicht unter Belastung, über 50% besser als die Cabo ist. 
Der derzeitige Preis der Stella ist ja noch human bedenkt man mal was die Rolle bei Markeinführung kosten sollte.
Und was meinst du mit der Aussage" solltest du eben diesen Unterschied NICHT feststellen, ist es eh wurscht mit welchem Tackel du losziehst"? Das eine Quantum Cabo oder eine Daiwa Capricorn minderwertig ist?
Und wenn ich den Unterschied nicht feststelle, kann ich auch mit einer Sänger Spinmaster angeln, ist eh das Selbe wie eine Capricorn????





Ein VW kostet auch mehr als ein Skoda, obwohl fast das gleiche drin ist .


----------



## rainer1962 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Trolldoc,
natürlich springe ich auf solche Bemerkungen an, weil sie immer wieder auftauchen. Es hat nichts mit Angeberei/prahlerei oder sonstwas zu tun, es kotzt mich einfach nur an, dass Leute die ein Tackle noch NIE gefischt haben beurteilen!!!!!

Von wegen meiner Bemerkung wenn Du den Unterschied nicht merkst!
Wenn jemand solch einen Laufunterschied nicht merkt, dann hat er nicht das nötige Gefühl für sein Tackle (betrifft nicht nur Rolle) so einfach ist das.
Was den Preisunterschied betrifft, das habe und werde ich auch immer wieder vorheben. Der eine ist bereit sich eine solche Rolle zuzulegen, der andere eben nicht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, der eine kauft ja auch einen Premiumwagen der andere eben einen Kleinwagen, obwohl jeder Wagen einen von A nach B bringt. 
Ob er sich nun eine Rolle für 500€ kauft oder ne günstigere Variante bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen, das ist es was ich versuche herauszustellen. Ich persönl. bin nun mal ein Tacklefreak und bin bereit für die paar prozent Leistung nun mal das geld hinzulegen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@rainer: danke, das mit dem feingefühl gefällt mir besonders gut 

@melis: war ja eh klar ;-)


----------



## spin-paule (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hi Leute,
die Diskussion hier erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Formel 1. Warum? 
Aus 3,5 ltr Hub ist es "einfach" 500 PS zu holen. Man verbessert sich - 600 PS, 650 PS usw. . bei 800 PS kommen die Ingenieure an die Grenze des Machbaren und die Leistungssteigerung des Motors geht nur noch in kleinen Schritten, PS für PS, voran. Und für jedes gewonnene PS-lein wird der Aufwand immer größer.

Im übertragenen Sinn: Die Stella mag 50% teurer sein als die Cabo 40. Wer 50% mehr Leistung erwartet ist allerdings auf dem Holzweg. 
Für den Einen ist der Preisunterschied nicht gerechtfertigt, für den Anderen ist es O.K. 50%-Mehrpreis zu bezahlen um 10% mehr Leistung zu erhalten.
Ich persönlich konnte mir bisher die Stella nicht leisten. Ich fische eine 4000er Twinpower und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Trotzdem möchte ich, sobald der Geldbeutel es hergibt, den geringen Qualitätsvorteil der Stella (im Vergleich zur Twinpower) 
für mich nutzen, auch wenn ich verhältnismässig viel mehr dafür bezahlen muß.
Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule

ps: Nur ein guter Fahrer kann den Unterschied zwischen 850 PS und 860 PS erkennen:g !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ps: Nur ein guter Fahrer kann den Unterschied zwischen 850 PS und 860 PS erkennen:g !


:q :q :q

@all
In dem Moment, wo Bubbel zwischen Infinity und Stella hin- und her gerissen ist und in schweren Gewissensqualen steckt , ist doch der Kernanteil der Eingangsfrage eigentlich abgeschlossen! :m 

Das man bei den Oberklasse-Rollen und ihrem exponentiellen Preisgefüge trotzdem - sofern das Geld über ist - davon angetan und begeistert ist, wurde auch sehr schön herausgearbeitet. #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

so, hab grad ne mail von daiwa bekommen:

*Sehr geehrter Herr Schulz,
das Gehäuse von Certate und Infinity Q ist  identisch. Ebenso die Anzahl der Kugellager.
Der Unterschied liegt einerseits  darin, dass die CERTATE ein weltweit vertriebenes Produkt von Daiwa ist und in 5  Größen produziert wird.
Die INFINITY Q ist ein rein deutsches Sondermodell,  das zu einem Promotionpreis angeboten wird und das nur in der Größe 2000 und  3000 angeboten wird. Zudem unterscheidet sich die INFINITY Q und die CERTATE in  der Verwendung der für einige Getriebeteile benutzen Metalllegierungen.  Ähnlich  wie bei der CALDIA und GS8 Serie, wird teilweise ein anderes Material verwendet,  hierin liegt ein weiterer Grund für den Preisunterschied.
Mit freundlichen  Grüßen
Daiwa-CORMORAN*


was schließen wir daraus?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Daß die Certate ein klitzekleines Stückchen besser aufgebaut ist. :g

Da gute Schmierung der Rolle aber wichtiger ist als das letzte bischen super-duper Getriebemetall ist doch alles in Butter - wenn man selber gut schmiert! 
Und burn77 hat ja auch recht und ganz genau hingefühlt! #6

Mal frozzel: kann es sein, daß bei Daiwa der angehängte Buchstabe ein Sparmodell ausdrückt, also Infinity Q, Caldia E oder Exceller E ?? :q


----------



## rainer1962 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

wie wahr Det, 
womit wir uns wieder alle einig sind. #6


----------



## rainer1962 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

q Bubbel
ich schliesse daraus dass die Infinity gleichwertig ist, sofern man mit den beiden Größen auskommt und das wiederum bedeudet zuschlagen bei der Infinity zumal sie zu einem momentanen Promotionpreis zu haben ist. Wie sich dieser entwickelt, bleibt abzuwarten. Wie gesagt sie bekommt man für 270, im Katalog steht sie mit 380


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Bei Gerlinger stehen im Hauptkatalog im Moment auch ganz attraktive Preise, traute gestern kaum meinen Augen, muß wohl insgesamt etwas günstiger geworden sein.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

die 2000er Infinity Q gibts schon lange für 270 Euros, genau wie die 3000er für einen zehner mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hab gerade geschaut: 269,90 €  	und +10 sind also normal.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ....
> * Und burn77 hat ja auch recht und ganz genau hingefühlt! *
> ....



Tja, das sind halt Börnie´s Zauberhände!!!!!

@rainer1962: Gesehen!?!? :g


----------



## Christian D (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wenn im thread nach der BESTEN Rolle gefragt wird, dann ist der Preis meiner Meinung nach nicht das Kriterium, sondern lediglich die Qualität und Funktionalität. Von daher kann ich mich nur für die Stella oder die Infinity entscheiden.Welche nun wirklich besser ist, das werde ich 2-3 Jahren sehen.....


----------



## melis (26. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wer auf den Preis schaut, der kann die Certate z.B. 3000er bei ebay oder Ausland für um die 230€ inklusiver Versand bekommen. Auch mit dem Zoll kann man glück haben(oder Trixt) oder man zahlt dann die maximal 40€ und hat gleich die Certate für 270€. Einige Ausländische Shops geben ebenfalls 2 Jahre Garantie drauf. Und da es die Certate auch hier gibt, sollte das auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Bernhard* (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

*Infinity Q <--> Certate*

Interessant wär´s halt, ob das mit den "besseren" Getriebebestandteilen der Certate auch wirklich stimmt (beide Rollen wiegen 285 Gramm!) oder ob der Preisunterschied lediglich vom Sondermodell "Deutschland" und er geringeren Modellpalette herrührt!? #c 

Meines Erachtens könnte es gut möglich sein, dass das mit dem besseren Getriebe der Certate ne Ente ist, um den höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen!?

Natürlich kann ich mir über ebay oder aus´m Ausland für´s gleiche Geld anstatt der Infinity Q auch ne Certate holen, aber ist es mir das wert, wenn 

1. mir die 2000er- und 3000er-Modellen ausreichen und
2. bis auf die Optik die Rollen identisch (?) sind??

Da hätte die Infinity nach meiner Meinung zwei Vorteile:

1. Keine Probleme im Garantiefall
2. Bevorzugung des deutschen Marktes (kein Witz!)


----------



## singer (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



burn77 schrieb:


> *Infinity Q <--> Certate*
> 
> Interessant wär´s halt, ob das mit den "besseren" Getriebebestandteilen der Certate auch wirklich stimmt (beide Rollen wiegen 285 Gramm!) oder ob der Preisunterschied lediglich vom Sondermodell "Deutschland" und er geringeren Modellpalette herrührt!? #c
> 
> Meines Erachtens könnte es gut möglich sein, dass das mit dem besseren Getriebe der Certate ne Ente ist, um den höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen!?


Zum einen wurde schon letztes Jahr gesagt, die 3000er Infinity q ist ein sonder Modell und wird nicht weiter erweitert. Und jetzt ist eine 2000er drausen, zum anderen wie wahrscheinlich ist es das etwas extra für Deutschland produziertes gleichwertig ist? Wir akzeptieren hier doch sonst jeden Mist und da macht es nur sinn etwas billigeres anzubieten. Sparen wo man kann, gilt auch bei Daiwa. Warten wir mal ab, wie der neue Katalog für 2007 aussehen wird. Und was es für Veränderungen gibt. 
Ich persönlich habe einen Brief geschrieben an Daiwa Japan wo mir in der Antwort der Unterschied erklärt werden soll. 

@ Angeldet
Du hast mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Ist ein zusätzlicher Buchstabe in der Bezeichnung, ist die Rolle ein paar % minderwertiger.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

so, wollte nochmal von daiwa wissen, ob eine der rollen stabiler oder sowas ist. folgendes haben sie geantwortet:

*Sehr geehrter Herr Schultz,
die Laufeigenschaften, Haltbarkeit und Stabilität  beider Rollen ist identisch.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Daiwa-CORMORAN*

so, damit is für mich eigentlich klar und man konnte es ja vorher eigentlich schon erahnen, dass die rollen sich nichts nehmen. dennoch und darauf pochen die bestimmt auch ;-), würde ich mir, wenn ich denn gespart haben irgendwann, mir lieber die certate holen. da bin und bleibe ich wohl ein opfer der theorie: bissel teuer, bissel besser obwohl mein verstand mir sagt, die rollen sind im prinzip gleich, die certate hat eben irgendwo ne eingebaute goldene schraube :-DD

@burn: die infinity wirste lieben.

im salzwasser sind beide gleich gut tauglich wurde mir gesagt.

*An der Behandlung der Rollen bezüglich Salzwassertauglichkeit besteht kein  Unterschied. Wichtig ist nur die richtige und eingehende Pflege nach dem Einsatz  im Salzwasser !
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Daiwa-CORMORAN
*
nun denn, im salzwasser wird die nicht gefischt. hat birger gemacht, die lief dann irgendwann (kann auch ein anderer grund gewesen sein, nicht unbedingt das salzwasser) nicht mehr rund. ein tropfen öl ins schnurlaufröllchen und es war behoben. es ist schon beeindruckend, was eine gute rolle ausmacht. wenn er nen blinker kurbelt merkt man viel mehr vom köderspiel als mit meiner exceler. die läuft immer noch gut, für den preis ne top rolle, wenn ich sage, die is perfekt fürs spinnfischen würd ich lügen! beim twistern hat man deutlich mehr gefühl mit der infinity, da stimmt alles. burn, du wirst se liebe!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ...
> @burn: die infinity wirste lieben.
> 
> ...


 

Liebe liegt in der Luft! :l 

Fahr jetzt erst mal nach Schweden, dazwischen ist dann die ANSPO und danach lass ich mir nen ordentlichen Kampfpreis von meinem Tackle-Dealer machen


----------



## Birger (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Sag mal Burn bist du bei der Anspo vor Ort? Ich denke du düst nach Schweden??


----------



## rainer1962 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Birger schrieb:


> Sag mal Burn bist du bei der Anspo vor Ort? Ich denke du düst nach Schweden??


 

nö birger,
der wartet ob sein tackle Dealer dort von Daiwa gute Konditionen bekommt!!!
Aber tröste dich....egal welche Rolle (von der Stange) er auf seiner Rute hat, wenns nicht gerade ne Eigenbau aus Titan mit ner Spule so groß wie eine LP ist Burn kriegt sie garantiert klein|muahah:


----------



## klee (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ganz klar Stella:l :l  ist für mich die beste spinnrolle|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Birger (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Aber tröste dich....egal welche Rolle (von der Stange) er auf seiner Rute hat, wenns nicht gerade ne Eigenbau aus Titan mit ner Spule so groß wie eine LP ist Burn kriegt sie garantiert klein|muahah:



Ist es so schlimm mit der Grobmotorik?

Burn, wie wärs dann mit ner Penn Slammer, eher etwas robuster:m.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> n wenns nicht gerade ne Eigenbau aus Titan mit ner Spule so groß wie eine LP ist Burn kriegt sie garantiert klein|muahah:


Dazu fällt mir die neue Accurate Rolle von Spro für 2007 ein, die im Blinker zu sehen ist, Preis noch >normal und unbekannt, sieht aber heftig geil aus! :g 

Man könnte jetzt frozzeln: Daneben sieht 'ne Stella wie ne Perca-Rolle aus! :g 
:q :q


----------



## melis (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir die neue Accurate Rolle ein


 Stimmt aber 900$, die E-Spule für 190$
Accurate und ein Shop.


----------



## duck_68 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir die neue Accurate Rolle von Spro für 2007 ein, die im Blinker zu sehen ist, Preis noch >normal und unbekannt, sieht aber heftig geil aus! :g
> 
> Man könnte jetzt frozzeln: Daneben sieht 'ne Stella wie ne Perca-Rolle aus! :g
> :q :q




Bin ich froh, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind, mir sagt das Design der Accurate garnicht zu#d 

Übrigens: 1:0 für die Bayern....


----------



## Birger (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Die würd ich mir allerdings auch nicht holen, fürchterliches Design.


----------



## Bernhard* (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Sonst gehts Euch gut, oder? |kopfkrat 

Übrigens, das Design ist ja echt ultra-kotzig#t


----------



## rainer1962 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

q Birger
burn ist noch schlimmer als du es Dir vorstellen kannst.


----------



## Bernhard* (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> q Birger
> burn ist noch schlimmer als du es Dir vorstellen kannst.


 
Ja, stimmt!
Ich bin so unbeholfen, dass ich mir von Rainer die Schuhe zubinden lassen muss!!!:c


----------



## Bronni (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hallo,
   ich will die Diskussion mal noch etwas mehr anheizen. Werft mal
   einen Blick auf diese Rolle
   Daiwa Tournament AIRITY
http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/product_info.php?cPath=28_30_190&products_id=2090 

 Der genannte Preis ist natürlich total überzogen, ich habe das Modell 2000 für weniger als die Hälfte bei meinem Händler gekauft. So etwas hielt ich bis zu diesem Zeit noch nicht in den Händen, ein Traum.
   Bis dann 
   Bronni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Bei so einer leichten Rolle (200g) bin ich ein bischen skeptisch. 
Ob die Bubbel's und Birger's Schornstein+Gebälk+Hängerangelaktionen überleben würde? :q 
Die ähnliche Fuego von the_doctor hat harten Einsatz ja auch nicht so gut überstanden, seine Schlußmeldung steht noch aus. 
Vielleicht sind diese Rollen (Rollenserie) eher für die japanischen Bass-Angler gedacht? :q


----------



## c-laui (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Moin.
Ha mir grad mal den Preis für solch eine Shimano Stella angeschaut, weil man ja hier viel gutes darüber lesen konnte.
Die Sau kostet ja über 300 Euronen. Heftig.
Mal ne Frage: Ist ein derart teurer Preis überhaupt noch gerechtfertigt ? |kopfkrat
Lohnt es sich dieses viele Geld für eine Rolle auszugeben ?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



c-laui schrieb:


> Die Sau kostet ja über 300 Euronen. Heftig.


:q :q :q


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



c-laui schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich dieses viele Geld für eine Rolle auszugeben ?



Ich sage es mal so, wenn man 100% will zahlt man 300€. Will man 95% dann zahlt man 100€. Ob sich das lohnt oder nicht, muss jeder selber entscheiden.
Ich mag meine Q auf jeden Fall, leider musste sie nur noch nie einen schönen Fisch drillen. Wird aber wohl noch irgendwann werden#6


----------



## Birger (28. September 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



c-laui schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich dieses viele Geld für eine Rolle auszugeben ?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Einmal an einer guten Rolle drehen - Ja, es lonht!


----------



## drehteufel (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hallo, ich fische eine Daiwa Certate 3000 auf einer Shimano Antares AX Spinning 270H. Die Infinity soll wohl das Gegenstück zur Certate für den deutschen Markt sein. Ich bin von der Rolle absolut begeistert, hatte noch keine bessere. Das gute Stück musste im unfreiwilligen Drill einiger schwerer Marmorkarpfen (unter anderem einem von 124cm) zeigen, ob sie was taugt. Die Prüfung hat sie mit Bravour bestanden. War jetzt ca. 15 mal mit ihr mehrere Stunden unterwegs, hatte viele Fischkontakte und einige Hänger, bis jetzt ist alles top.
Der Lauf ist seidenweich, die Schnurverlegung perfekt, die Bremse feinst einstellbar und ruckfrei, eben so, wie man es von dieser Rolle erwarten darf.


----------



## raubfischwunder (20. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

hoffentlich bleibt das auch so


----------



## Birger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wenn der Threat schon wieder rausgekramt wird:
ich fische die Ifinity jetzt hardcore ein Jahr, Ostsee, Bodden, Hänger über die Rolle lösen und alles ohne viel Pflege. 
Außer nem Tropfen Öl aufs Schnurlaufröllchen hat die Rolle nichts gebraucht und sie läuft noch erste Sahne.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



c-laui schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ha mir grad mal den Preis für solch eine Shimano Stella angeschaut, weil man ja hier viel gutes darüber lesen konnte.
> Die Sau kostet ja über 300 Euronen. Heftig.
> Mal ne Frage: Ist ein derart teurer Preis überhaupt noch gerechtfertigt ? |kopfkrat
> ...


 

Lustig wie viele Leute hier sich zu etwas äussern können, was sie außer im Laden noch nie in der Hand gehabt haben.

Ich fische eine Stella 2500F. Die Rolle habe ich vor Jahren als es noch ging bei Ebay günstig geschossen (nur für die Neider).

Im nach hinein muss ich sagen, dass ich auch mehr dafür ausgeben würde. 

Ich fische die Rolle viel im Salzwasser und sie ist absolut top.
Im Einsatz hält das kleine Röllchen jede Menge aus. Ich muss nix schrauben, die Schnurverlegung ist super und im Drill kann ich mich auf die Rolle 100% verlassen.

Vorher hatte ich eine Twinpower 3000F bei der ich nach Norwegeneinsatz und Ostseküste das Getriebe geschrottet habe, welches von Shimano für 25€ repariert worden ist.

Außerdem fische ich eine in die Jahre gekommende Stradic 4000FB mit der ich mich wegen der hohen Übersetzung nie so richtig anfreunden konnte. Auch diese Rolle hat jede Menge Salzwasser gesehen und zeigt nun langsam erste Macken.

Die Twinpower 4000FB ist noch nicht so alt, aber sehr überzeugend.

Achja, ich habe auch noch so einen Daiwaschrotthaufen, eine Capricorn3000, die mit dem hochgelobten Hardbodykonzept, zu dieser Rolle sage ich mal nix.

Das Rollen heute noch aus Metall sein müssen, wo überall im Hightechbereich die Kohlefaser den Stahl oder das Aluminium längst überholt hat, kann ich nur schwer nachvollziehen.

Natürlich hat Hightech ihren Preis, aber wenn eine Rolle zu den Bedingungen wie ich sie fische, es 5-6 Jahre aushält, ohne dass ich ständig ölen muss oder Kugellager austauschen oder andere Kurbeln ranschrauben oder sonstwas machen muss, dann hat sich das gelohnt.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass der Preisunterschied auch durch die Möglichkeit des Wiederverkaufs etwas gemildert wird. Auch eine gebrauchte, 2 Jahre alte  Stella erzielt bei Ebay einen anständigen Tarif.

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Stella, Infinity, Taurus, wie könnt ihr euch mit so einem billigen Dreck zufrieden geben? Guckt euch die mal an, Van Staal VS, kostet zwischen 750 und 900 Euro, und es gibt anscheinend sogar eine noch teurere Version. Tja, da werdet ihr blass, was? 

http://www.vanstaal.com/VSB_Reels.html

...ich auch...


----------



## sa-s (21. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ja geh weida,

iatzt heart sa se auf!

da kannst ja glatt a mopedl kauffa für des gead!

http://www.baur.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP...OrderBy=&OrderDirection=&showAll=&showImages=


ganz im ernst, ist doch wirklich nicht möglich, dass 311 gr. hochwertiges metall so viel wert sein sollen wie 72000 gr standardmetall plaste und elaste. #d 

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Franky D (21. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

bei mir kommt nur noch die Cabo an die Rute zum fischen.


----------



## Birger (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Stella, Infinity, Taurus, wie könnt ihr euch mit so einem billigen Dreck zufrieden geben? Guckt euch die mal an, Van Staal VS, kostet zwischen 750 und 900 Euro, und es gibt anscheinend sogar eine noch teurere Version. Tja, da werdet ihr blass, was?
> 
> http://www.vanstaal.com/VSB_Reels.html
> 
> ...ich auch...



Alter Schwede ist die Rolle häßlich...


----------



## andre23 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

hej...

....was wird das hier???....ist das was zum angeln, also für den täglichen gebrauch???...oder eher für die vitrine...für spezielle feierlichkeiten zu hause???....ein gerät, dass nie ein fisch sehen wird?...

mvh


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



andre23 schrieb:


> ein gerät, dass nie ein fisch sehen wird?...


 
Je teurer die Ausrüstung, desto unwichtiger die Fische...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Irgendwo - ich weiß nicht wo - ist der Punkt erreicht, wo man für noch mehr Geld nicht noch mehr Funktion/Zuverlässigkeit kaufen kann.
Und genau da fängt der Fetischismus an.

Ralf


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Irgendwo - ich weiß nicht wo - ist der Punkt erreicht, wo man für noch mehr Geld nicht noch mehr Funktion/Zuverlässigkeit kaufen kann.
> Und genau da fängt der Fetischismus an.
> Ralf



und bei manchen ist das bereits die 80€ grenze, bei anderen eben die 300€ oder mehr grenze :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sa-s (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Je teurer die Ausrüstung, desto unwichtiger die Fische...




genau,

und dann ist auch nicht so schlimm, wenn man ständig im schneiderthread rumlungern muss. #h

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hm, der eine kauft sich den Multi-Buster fürs Auto, der nächste teure Klamotten.

Man muss ja wohl nicht begründen, warum man sich was leisten kann.

Uli


----------



## sa-s (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hm, der eine kauft sich den Multi-Buster fürs Auto, der nächste teure Klamotten.
> 
> Man muss ja wohl nicht begründen, warum man sich was leisten kann.
> 
> Uli




doch!!!!

ist das eigentlich ein geldhai auf deinem avatar?|supergri

by the way,

und um wieder zurück zum thema zu schwenken.

kann mir jemand vlt was zum direkten vergleich zw. twinpower und certate sagen, fehlts da sehr weit?

schönsten dank

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sa-s schrieb:


> kann mir jemand vlt was zum direkten vergleich zw. twinpower und certate sagen, fehlts da sehr weit?


Sepp, sag doch bitte welche Twinpower du meinst, die Unterschiede der letzen 3 in Frage kommenden Generationen sind doch sehr groß.


----------



## sa-s (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sepp, sag doch bitte welche Twinpower du meinst, die Unterschiede der letzen 3 in Frage kommenden Generationen sind doch sehr groß.




hi angeldet,

du willst aber auch sachen wissen#h

ich habe zwei 2006-er twinpower 4000 und 2500.

und falls ich noch am freitag ein stöckchen bestellen tuen würde,  tät mir schon eine 2500r oder 3000 certate schmecken wollen.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sa-s schrieb:


> ich habe zwei 2006-er twinpower 4000 und 2500.


Also zwischen den FA und den FB Modellen sind schon ein paar erheblich Unterschiede.

Was bei alledem aber auch gerne vergessen wird, und gerade wenn man Rollen vergleichen will die sich zu 90% alle ähneln, im Wesentlichen das gleiche Leistungsspektrum bieten, und wo in jeder neuen Modellrunde auch immer wieder abgeguckt und angepaßt wird:

Der optische Gefallensfaktor und der persönliche Haptikfaktor (=Griffgefühl) sind ganz wichtig, so mag einer eher schlanke und kleine Rollen, ein anderer steht auf gerade Linien, jemand anders wieder auf geschwungene Formen und noch jemand anders mag es gerne derbe und robust. Ein nächster steht aber nur auf was außergewöhnliches, neues und herausragendes. Und alleine die Kurbelgriffe sind ein ganzes Thema für sich.

Und somit bedient der Gerätemarkt auch die unterschiedlichen Wünsche und Käufertypen, so dumm sind die ja nun auch nicht, als daß die Angebote ganz speziell so designed werden, um bestimmte Käufergruppen ganz unwiderstehlich (irrrestistable :g) anzulocken und zum Kauf zu verführen.

So ist mein persönliches Gefühl zu Rollen von Daiwa vs. Shimano: Die Daiwas haben oft die besseren inneren Werte und setzen mehr auf stabil, die Shimanos werden mehr hingetrickst und sehen aber einfach geiler aus, die Designer der Rollen sind mehrheitlich sehr gut gewesen und haben sehr schöne Formklassiker herausgebracht. z.B. die Ultegra (F) Modell 2000 hat immer noch den geilsten Arsch aller Spinnrollen! 

Gerade zu der Frage finde ich persönlich aber die FB-Reihe formtechnisch ein Stück verunglückt (plattgedrückt/buckelig/krumm), die F-Reihe war saugeil, die FA-Reihe ging so, die FB-Reihe sieht ein Stück schief aus und ist außerdem wackeliger. Ist aber meine Wahrnehmung und Beurteilung.

So mit dem inneren Bild einer Rolle und den daran hängenden Träumen und Erwartungen hängt mehr zusammen als man sich vielleicht klar macht. 
Mal woanders hin geguckt: Warum ist eine Frau schön, warum ist sie schöner als eine andere, und was macht schön eigentlich aus? und niemand kann sich der Wirkung einer schönen Frau entziehen.   
(soll den Frauen anders herum übrigens auch so gehen, nur mal um der Parität willen)

Also ich bin auch ganz besonders für schöne Rollen, denn ich muß und will die lange Zeit mit gutem Gefühl :k anschauen können! Und das was schön ist, wird jeder ein wenig anders sehen. Neben den Grundwerten der Mechanik einfach der Faktor für Lustgefühl am Rollen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sa-s schrieb:


> doch!!!!
> 
> ist das eigentlich ein geldhai auf deinem avatar?|supergri


 
Ja genau!!! Und weiß du was? Ich kann mir alles kaufen was ich will.

Alles!!!

Uli


----------



## sa-s (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja genau!!! Und weiß du was? Ich kann mir alles kaufen was ich will.
> 
> Alles!!!
> 
> Uli



geil!


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Eben. Wie gesagt, ich habe meine Stella vor Jahren sehr günstig geschossen. 

Es ist ja hier fast ein Sakrileg zu zu geben, dass man sowas hat. 

Man muss sich hier allerdings manchmal auch fragen, wer was dafür bekommt, das hier einige japanische lowquality Rollen über den grünen Klee gelobt werden.

Ich habe neulich mit jemandem gefischt, der so ein rotes Superbruchteil an seiner Rute hängen hatte. Gut zum Nachtangeln, da weiß man immer wo der Partner steht.|supergri 

Meine Rolle haben das vielfache an Betriebsstunden und da quietscht nichts, obwohl für sie Pflege ein Fremdwort ist. Ich bin gespannt wer am Ende mehr bezahlt hat. 

Uli


----------



## Pilkman (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ... so ein rotes Superbruchteil ...



Redest Du von einer Red Arc?


----------



## sa-s (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also zwischen den FA und den FB Modellen sind schon ein paar erheblich Unterschiede.



ja wie dumm von mir, habe die fb´s und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Was bei alledem aber auch gerne vergessen wird, und gerade wenn man Rollen vergleichen will die sich zu 90% alle ähneln, im Wesentlichen das gleiche Leistungsspektrum bieten, und wo in jeder neuen Modellrunde auch immer wieder abgeguckt und angepaßt wird:
> 
> Der optische Gefallensfaktor und der persönliche Haptikfaktor (=Griffgefühl) sind ganz wichtig,



naja, von der optik her gefallen mir natürlich z.b. die exist oder die stella schon noch besser, aber da bin ich (anders als bei multi´s) vernünftig. ( zumindest noch)




AngelDet schrieb:


> So ist mein persönliches Gefühl zu Rollen von Daiwa vs. Shimano: Die Daiwas haben oft die besseren inneren Werte und setzen mehr auf stabil, die Shimanos werden mehr hingetrickst und sehen aber einfach geiler aus,



gut zu wissen!

danke für deine tipps

sepp


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wie kommst du denn da drauf???

Das ist doch Spitzentechnik. Vielleicht nicht so ganz salzwasserbeständig, aber egal, es gibt ja supertolle Ersatzteile im Eisenwarenhandel.|supergri 

Nur weil eine Rolle im Laden so leicht läuft, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sie das besonders lange tut.

Uli


----------



## sa-s (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Eben. Wie gesagt, ich habe meine Stella vor Jahren sehr günstig geschossen.
> 
> Es ist ja hier fast ein Sakrileg zu zu geben, dass man sowas hat.



ach iwo, dass is scho recht so!

is ja immer gut, wenn man ein ziel vor augen hat. #h 

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## franc555 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Moin,

sehr richtig! Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Mal abgesehen von der höheren Qualität ist der Spaßfaktor (man könnte etwas übertrieben auch von ästhetischem Genuss sprechen) viel größer.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



franc555 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sehr richtig! Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Mal abgesehen von der höheren Qualität ist der Spaßfaktor (man könnte etwas übertrieben auch von ästhetischem Genuss sprechen) viel größer.
> 
> Gruß Frank


 
Das ist wohl war, auch wenn das ein Genuss ist der nicht durch Daten und Fakten zu fassen ist. 

Uli


----------



## Big Troll (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Also um auf #1 zu antworten!|kopfkrat 
Ich fische zur Zeit ne Cabo, mal mit 3000, mal mit 4000 Spule, je nach Rute oder Schnur bzw. Zielfisch.
Die Quantum ist und bleibt vorläufig meine "1. Wahl" 

Gruß und #a        Werner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Meine Rolle haben das vielfache an Betriebsstunden und da quietscht nichts, obwohl für sie Pflege ein Fremdwort ist. Ich bin gespannt wer am Ende mehr bezahlt hat.


Mit der Einstellung kommst Du mit den Rollen aber auch nicht sooo viel weiter, denn ohne jede Pflege geht die beste Rolle ziemlich schnell in Dutten, so von 5 Jahren Mefo-Fischen spricht man ja. 

Also ich finde, alleine wegen des viel leichteren Laufes lohnt sich eine gute Schmieraktion schon, #6 bei mir stehen aber sogar min. 30 Jahre für eine gute Rolle auf dem Programm. :g
Bisher ist nur Abschied aus Verunfallung ein Abschiedsgrund gewesen, nicht Verschleiß, allerdings haben die auch nicht so viel Seewasserkontakt.

Und denn hätte ich hier ja wahrscheinlich noch einige viel leichter laufende (saugut geschmierte! |supergri) orginal japanische 3000+4000er Shimanos (F-Type Ultegra, Aerlex) aus der Schwestergeneration Deiner Stella liegen.  ICh hatte letztes Jahr auch mal eine etwas Mefo-zerschlissene Twinpower F in der Hand, das sind schon Unterschiede und die gehen eben auch kaputt, wie du weißt. 
Genaue Detailvergleiche ziehen tue ich das jetzt aber nicht, wird zu lang.



sundvogel schrieb:


> ich habe meine Stella vor Jahren sehr günstig geschossen. Es ist ja hier fast ein Sakrileg zu zu geben, dass man sowas hat.


Find ich übrigens nicht, und besonders gut wenn sie dir gefällt! #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Das sich das lohnt lieber Det, dass steht hier ausser Frage.
Dass das jeder tut schon.

Wenn ich mir dann jedes Jahr eine 80€ Rolle kaufen muss, weil sie vom Rest zerfressen ist, dann kann ich mir auch alle 5 Jahre für 350€ eine vernünftige Rolle kaufen.

Ein Kumpel von mir und ich geben unsere Rolle regelmäßig in die Inspektion. Das kostet zwischen 10 und 25€ und schnuppeldiwupp verträgt die Kiste wieder ein Jahr Salzwasser.

Allerdings würde ich es schon sinnvoll finden diesen Thread durch eine etwas spezifischere Themenstellung zu entlasten.

Rollen im die im Wesentlichen Süßwasser ausgesetzt sind werden nur ein Bruchteil so hoch beansprucht, wie ihre Schwestern im Salzwasser. Eine F-Typ Ultegra habe ich auch noch. Geiles Teil.

Uli


----------



## franc555 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Moin Det,
ich schon wieder! Das ist genau so eine Aussage, wie ich sie im anderen Thread vorhin angesprochen habe. Das ist in etwa so, als wenn du eine gute alte Fiberglasrute (die ja auch ihre Vorzüge hatte) mit einer hochmodernen Kohlefaserrute vergleichst.

Gruß Frank#h 

P.s. Einfach mal akzeptieren, dass es Besseres, wenn auch Teureres gibt!|znaika:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir und ich geben unsere Rolle regelmäßig in die Inspektion. Das kostet zwischen 10 und 25€ und schnuppeldiwupp verträgt die Kiste wieder ein Jahr Salzwasser.


Das hört sich aber schon wieder anders an!


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich habe einmal 25€ bezahlt, weil ich meine TP3000F geschrottet hatte. Ansonsten noch nix. Die gucken die Rollen durch und wenn was grenzwertig verschlissen ist wird es auf Wunsch getauscht. Das nennt sich Service. Ist das eigentlich bei Spro genauso?

Uli

P.S. Ich schraub ja auch nicht an meinem Auto rum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



franc555 schrieb:


> P.s. Einfach mal akzeptieren, dass es Besseres, wenn auch Teureres gibt!|znaika:


Teureres und damit luxuriöses, ja. 
Besser? das ist ein Definitionsfrage und eine Frage der Prioritäten, auch der technischen Faktoren.
Ich habe ja an sich keine Zeit dazu, in den Fingern jucken täte es schon, und es wird sich Zeit für einen Detailvergleich finden:
Eine Arc hat z.B. dermaßen eklatante Vorteile im Bereich Hochlast+Verformung, Rotordrehauswuchtung und ruhigem Spulengang, daß jedem anderen Spinnfischer da schon Tränen in die Augen kämen, wenn er das mal realisierte. Eine Redarc oder Zauber lauft extrem wackelfrei, ermüdet dadurch weniger.

Für mich zählt eins am allermeisten: Wenn der real Big-Fish beißt, dann muß die Rolle das abkönnen und durchstehen. :g :m 
Das schöne ist: man kann das an sich recht einfach mechanisch testen.

Und dann die Rolle wechseln zu wollen, oder zuzusehen wie sich der Rotor verwindet oder der Bügel wegfliegt, wenn da gerade der 1,50m Räuber der Träume an der Angel tobt .... brauch ich nicht mehr erleben, hab schon von mehreren Fischarten Riesen verloren und das tut immer weh.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal 25€ bezahlt, weil ich meine TP3000F geschrottet hatte. Ansonsten noch nix. Die gucken die Rollen durch und wenn was grenzwertig verschlissen ist wird es auf Wunsch getauscht. Das nennt sich Service.


Nun sag mal wer das ist #h  , vielleicht hilft das einigen mit ihren Rollenproblemen und der Ersatzteilmisere ja auch weiter.

Spro löst sowas übrigens anders: Die Jungs haben einfach eine neue Rolle bekommen. 

Ist letztlich alles müßig zu diskutieren, wenn man z.B. einfach die rote Farbe nicht mag. 
Dann ist eine silberne BlueArc 9300 z.B. viel eher ansprechender, und die Kurbelknäufe passen sogar im Aufbau zueinander, selbst da bräucht man auf nichts zu verzichten. Ich fische meine Arcs aber inzwischen alle mit einem Kurbelknauf wie bei der Twinpower-F, das finde ich noch besser für mich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wie, wer das ist?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Die Shimano-Servicestelle oder Händler von Dir! #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

HAV. Darf ich das hier überhaupt sagen?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wenn Du da nicht selber arbeitest oder so. 
Alles roger, ist ja sowas wie die Nr.1 in dem Brevier. Dachte nur es gäbe noch jemand anderes.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ummal ne Neue Rolle einzubringen, die optisch zumindest in meinen Augen klasse ist, qualitativ kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen, ich hab sie zwar bestellt, aber noch nicht in der hand:

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiwa/salt_reel/BRANZINO3000/BRA3000.htm


----------



## der Jäger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Moin !!!!

Bin zufrieden mit der Balzer Distance 300 ( Typ FD 350 )  , 
hat mich noch nicht in Stich gelassen auf MeFo.
Problemloses Laufen und Arbeiten im Drill , 77er MeFo.

:gder Jäger :g


----------



## Pilkman (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ... http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiwa/salt_reel/BRANZINO3000/BRA3000.htm



Optisch die geilste Rolle, die ich seit langem gesehen habe. :k #6


----------



## Lutz (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Optisch die geilste Rolle, die ich seit langem gesehen habe. :k #6



… und das gefällt mir:
Opus-1

das gute Stück hat sogar den iF Product Design Award in Hannover bekommen:
iF

Leisten werde ich mir so ein Teilchen leider nie können, aber mit meiner Ryobi Applause gehts ja auch irgendwie.
Grüße, Lutz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Naja, die Opus-1 fällt doch genau in so eine Kategorie wie die Accurate oder VanStaal, maschinenbautechnisch ja irgendwie ganz reizvoll, gut wenn stabil gebaut und geschraubt, aber zum vollendeten Design ala großer Spitzen-Japaner fehlts da noch ein paar Meilen. Seh ich jedenfalls so , und auf nen if-Preis pfeif ich da. 
Da wurde auch schon mal so eine komische schwarz-rot-bunte DAM-Rolle prämiert.

Das was Shimano da in der Vergangenheit mit der Stella (bis FA) vorgelegt hat, das hat schon immer klasse #6, und andere wie z.B. die Ryobi/Arcs orientieren sich auch lange an diesem Stil und versuchen das noch etwas aufzubrezeln, und Daiwa macht es nicht soviel anders aber eben gerade bei dieser neuen MORETHAN BRANZINO wie auch Saltiga, Infinity sehr nett, eine leicht kantige Form die aus der Capricorn abgeleitet schon sehr ansprechend ist. 
Sowas muß aber nicht gleich wie ein Drehbackenfutter aussehen. :q

Also wenn das Auge kräftig mit ißt, dann ist für mich so einiges ein ganz anderer Schnack, richtig formschön ist schon was besonderes und ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor für eine optigeile Rolle. :g


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Seh ich jedenfalls so



Ich nicht. Ich finde das Shimano-Design sehr beliebig. Schade nur, dass die anderen diese Lücke überhaupt nicht nutzen. Das beste Beispiel ist die neue Abu Cardinal 800 - bestimmt keine schlechte, aber wie die aussieht, diese Kombination aus Mattschwarz und Rotgold, was soll das? 

Im großen und ganzen findet Design bei den aktuellen Rollen nicht oder höchstens in Ansätzen statt. (Die Opus-1 ist da immerhin mal eine Abwechslung, wenn auch auf der Retro-Schiene, auf der's auch die letzte (nicht die aktuelle, die hat ja auch dieses furchtbare Mattschwarz) Mitchell 300 versucht (übrigens gar nicht so schlecht). 

Andererseits - fangen sollen sie, was hilft's, wenn die Fische mit offenen Mäulern unsere Rollen begaffen und darüber das Beissen vergessen...

Ach ja, es gibt übrigens ein paar sehr schöne Fliegenrollen!


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine Arc hat z.B. dermaßen eklatante Vorteile im Bereich Hochlast+Verformung, Rotordrehauswuchtung und ruhigem Spulengang, daß jedem anderen Spinnfischer da schon Tränen in die Augen kämen, wenn er das mal realisierte.



scheinbar ist das hier ein Spro Arc und Harrison Fetisch Forum. |abgelehn


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

hi,
also ich spinne mit der mitchell ACX4000 seit über drei jahren und die hat bislang alles rausgezogen ohne zu meckern, von forelle über zander bis hin zu einem 1,30m waller.sie wird mit drei spulen geliefert,welche ich mit geflochtener,35er mono und 20er mono bespult habe.
mfg Andy


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Kennt jemand die FIN NOR und was haltet ihr davon.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## sa-s (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Optisch die geilste Rolle, die ich seit langem gesehen habe. :k #6




jo,

scheinbar geht, wie bei den digiknipsen auch schon teilweise ersichtlich, der trend wieder mehr "ins schwarze"

schönen abend

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sa-s schrieb:


> scheinbar geht, wie bei den digiknipsen auch schon teilweise ersichtlich, der trend wieder mehr "ins schwarze"


Also eins ist klar, gerade an kleine Gewässern oder klarem Wasser oder wenn man sonstwie dicht am Fisch ist: So eine mehr getarnte Rolle, also nicht hochglanz-vollverspiegelt, scheucht auch nicht die Fische. Bei Fischen die weiter oben stehen schon ein Faktor beim überlisten. So eine richtige Schwarz-Welle gab es aber schon mal, etwa ab 1983 mit den Shakespeare Sigmas, fanden auch ganz viele gut.


----------



## Micha110 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Shimano Stradic 2500 FA (in Gebrauch)#6 

Shimano Stella 2500 FB (hätt ich gern)#6 #6 


Gruß Micha


----------



## marlin2304 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hallo,
wollte keinen neuen Theard auf machen, deswegen hier meine Frage:
Kennt oder fischt jemand, die Shimano Twin Power Mgs?
Möchte mir die Rolle vielleicht bestellen.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Marc38120 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

natürlich ist die Spro Melissa die beste


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

die shimano twinpower kenn ich nicht, ich habe die biomaster mgs in 2500er größe und die ist genial. eine saufeine bremse und auch sonst ein tolles röllchen fürs leichte spinnfischen. die rollen sollten doch recht ähnlich sein, oder? schlechter wird die tp nicht sein...aber vielleicht kennt einer die rolle ja genauer...


----------



## MiCo (29. April 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte keinen neuen Theard auf machen, deswegen hier meine Frage:
> Kennt oder fischt jemand, die Shimano Twin Power Mgs?
> Möchte mir die Rolle vielleicht bestellen.
> ...



Fische die 4000er Mg seit Februar. Wollte ne Rolle mit Eindrehkurbel also ohne Kurbelspiel so wie bei der Twin Power FB, was mich beim Gufifischen doch sehr genervt hat im letzten Jahr.  Die Mg hatte ich bis jetzt nur zum Mefofischen im Einsatz. Die Rolle läuft sehr schön leicht und die Bremse läßt sich fein justieren und gibt auch Schnur unter Last ruckfrei ab. Da ich auch die 4000er Stella FB fische, habe ich somit noch weitere Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Für mich ist die TP Mg ne Stella light. Wiegt auch weniger, da weniger Kugellager und das für nicht mal die Hälfte was ne Stella kostet. Für mich nen echter Kauftipp.

Wo wolltest Du denn bestellen? Wenn der Preis stimmt würd ich sonst auch noch mal zuschlagen wollen.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



MiCo schrieb:


> Fische die 4000er Mg seit Februar. Wollte ne Rolle mit Eindrehkurbel also ohne Kurbelspiel so wie bei der Twin Power FB, was mich beim Gufifischen doch sehr genervt hat im letzten Jahr. Die Mg hatte ich bis jetzt nur zum Mefofischen im Einsatz. Die Rolle läuft sehr schön leicht und die Bremse läßt sich fein justieren und gibt auch Schnur unter Last ruckfrei ab. Da ich auch die 4000er Stella FB fische, habe ich somit noch weitere Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Für mich ist die TP Mg ne Stella light. Wiegt auch weniger, da weniger Kugellager und das für nicht mal die Hälfte was ne Stella kostet. Für mich nen echter Kauftipp.
> 
> Wo wolltest Du denn bestellen? Wenn der Preis stimmt würd ich sonst auch noch mal zuschlagen wollen.


 
Hallo MiCo,
danke für die Info, hört sich ja gut an. Die Rolle wird von verschiedenen Tackle-Dealer aus Japan angeboten.
Bei GinrinPeche.com kosten die Rollen:
2500er- 232 Euro
3000er- 258 Euro
4000er- 264 Euro

Gruß Marlin


----------



## MiCo (30. April 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Gibt's denn ginrinpeche überhaupt noch? 

Ich hatte meine Twinpower Mg auch über ginrinpeche bezogen, allerdings über deren ebay-Shop. Im Februar hab ich für die Rolle 165 Euro bezahlt, inkl. Zoll bin ich dann knapp unter 200 geblieben. Du zahlst jetzt dann schon über nen 100er mehr. 

Bei ebay ist ginrinpeche nicht mal mehr gemeldetes Mitglied und auf deren Seite steht ja auch immer nur was von, daß man die Homepage aktualisieren will und die neuen Angebote bald kommen werden. Nur eben schon seit über 2 Monaten. Weiß da jemand mehr oder hat da in den letzten 2 Monaten mal was bestellt gehabt?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. April 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich habe auch eine 4000er TP Mg, würde für den damaligen Kurs sofort noch 2 kaufen, bin total überzeugt von der Rolle! #6

 Wenn ich gewußt hätte das der Ebay-Händler (Ginrin) aufgibt hätte ich ein paar Rollen mehr bestellt, so wollte ich erst mal eine testen, bevor ich verschiedene Größen kaufe... Aber dann war der Laden zu, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben!

 In den meisten Shops (auch ginrin) ist mir das Teil im Moment zu teuer, habe ja Rollen, und die TP durch TP MG austauschen würde ich nur bei sehr günstigen Preisen machen, sonst muss ich halt das Mehr an Gewicht tragen... Dafür ist auch mein Geldbeutel ein bisschen Schwerer,als Ausgleich...

 Beim passenden Preis (eben auch die genannten 165€ für die 4000er zum Beispiel) wäre ich aber interessiert! :m



 CU Stefan


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



MiCo schrieb:


> Bei ebay ist ginrinpeche nicht mal mehr gemeldetes Mitglied und auf deren Seite steht ja auch immer nur was von, daß man die Homepage aktualisieren will und die neuen Angebote bald kommen werden. Nur eben schon seit über 2 Monaten. *Weiß da jemand mehr oder hat da in den letzten 2 Monaten mal was bestellt gehabt?*



"The Ginrinpeche website is currently out or order
You can place your order  from middle of may
thank you for your understanding 

Ginrinpeche"

also, bald wieder bestellbereit :vik:


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wollte mich hier auch noch mal einklinken#h
Liegen schon weitere Erfahrungswerte zur Infinity/Certate vor.
Ich bräuchte auch mal wieder was neues|uhoh:
Ich schwanke zwischen Infinity Q 3000 und Certate 4000. Die Infinity kommt mir mit 285 gr. ein bißchen leicht vor.
Die certate 4000 liegt bei 365 gr. Meine jetzige Spinne wiegt 322 gr. liegt also exakt dazwischen. Ich komme vom Gewicht her gut mit zurecht  (Ihr könnt ja mal tippen, welche das ist:q). Ich angele hauptsächlich mit 15-18er Gummis mit 14-30gr. Köppen. Kann ich guten Gewissens die 3000er infinity benutzen und ist die 4000er certate zu schwer#c


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Es ist wie eigentlich überall im Leben, der gute alte Pareto mit seinem Prinzip hat recht: "Mit 20 % Leistung erreicht man 80 % des Ergebnisses."

Wenn man das auf Rollen überträgt, dann bekommt man im Bereich von 60 - 80 € recht ordentliche und brauchbare Rollen, die für den Normalangler mindestens ausreichend sind. Jedes weitere Prozent an Qualität muss teuer bezahlt werden. Wenn man hochrechnet, dann sollte die optimale Rolle im Bereich von rund 400 € liegen. Jedes Euro mehr geht nicht in die Funktion sondern in Design und Status.

Soweit das allgemeine Statement :vik:

Ich persönlich bin mit Daiwa Caldia und Certate, in dieser Reihenfolge, zufrieden und denke, dass ich damit bei 90 % der erzielbaren Qualität liege und bin mir darüber im klaren. Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal auf den Statustrip  gehen muss, weil es mit der Potenz nicht  mehr so klappt, dann werde ich mir sicherlich auch eine Van Staal http://www.vanstaal.com/ oder eine Branzino http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/product_info.php?cPath=28_30_190&products_id=2862
zulegen, aber bis dahin müssen es die o. g. neben anderen Daiwas, auch aus dem Billigsegment wie die Regal 4i, tun.


----------



## AltBierAngler (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ich hab die grauvell targa. kennt die jmd. wie findet ihr die??

mfg chris


----------



## Huchenfreak (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@Breamhunter: Ich würde dir zur 4000er Certate raten. Ich hab die Infinity und fische die an einer ca. 240g Rute das passt. Aber für eine 320g wär sie mir zu leicht


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ich find die red arc ja voll genial aber ich bin mit meiner passion auch sehr zufrieden^^


----------



## Breamhunter (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Breamhunter: Ich würde dir zur 4000er Certate raten. Ich hab die Infinity und fische die an einer ca. 240g Rute das passt. Aber für eine 320g wär sie mir zu leicht



Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe mich wohl ein bißchen verwirrend ausgedrückt. Meine jetzige *Rolle* wiegt 322 gr.  nicht die Rute|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Die daiwas haben bei der 3000er größe in etwa die gleichen Daten wie die 4000er Shimanos. Wenn es nicht gerade auf Waller gehen soll, dann reicht da locken ne 3000er wenn hauptsächlich guffiert werden soll, ür Blech und Wobbler reichen ne 2000er spielend aus oder ne 2500 Shimano. Ich selbst bin Shimano Fan und fische auch Arcs sowie auch diverse Daiwas wie certate, Exist, Infinity, uvm. mit den Daiwas egal welche ob Certate oder Infinity machst du keinen Fehler, die werkeln bis zum umfallen, auch die GS und die TD Serie ist spitzenmässig
Merke Daiwa max. 3000er größe, 4000er ist zu groß und letztendlich auch zu schwer, bei Shimano darfs dann ruhig ne 4000er sein.
im übrigen.....die Arcs (egal welche) sind durchaus brauchbare Rollen und für das geld nicht schlecht, aber die mit den obigen zu vergleichen....... tut mir leid Jungs da sind Welten dazwischen...........


@Uli3D
...im übrigen ist die Brazino in diesem Shop für ca 750 zu teuer, die gibts in Deutschland mittlerweile für 599€ nur mal so nebenbei, ausserdem ist sie was Lauf Bremse usw. betrifft nicht besser als die Steez Exist sie ist lediglich Salzwassertauglich aufgrund der Bauteile/Bremse von der Saltiga optisch ist sie halt gepmpt, also nimm dir für das Geld entweder 2 Exist oder falls du sie fürs Salzwasser brauchst eben eine spezielle Salzwasserrolle.
der Body der Brazino ist eigentlich der von der Certate
das Material für die Bremse ist das gleiche wie das der Saltiga und der rest ist von der Leichtgewichtrolle Exist.
das ganze kannst du hier nachlesen. Nur mal so am Rande.
ich hatte die Brazino letztens in der Hand, klar nicht schlecht der Rest ist schon gesagt...was Deine Van Staal betrifft, das ist nun mal absolut geschmacksache. mir pers. gefallen die überhaupt nicht, was aber noch viel wichtiger ist, die werden es schon recht schwer haben (ähnlich wie die Evergreens aus japan) mit Infinity, Exist, Certate, Stella, Twin power, Luvias, auch der Sephia nur um einige zu nennen, in der Zuverlässigkeit, der Laufruhe,  dem Einhol und Bremskomfort  usw zu konkurrieren.

Abschliessend noch ein Satz....
es ist in der Tat so, gewisse Grundqualität kostet so um die 100€ (siehe technium, Arcs und Co) jedes Prozent an Leistung mehr, kostet nun mal etliches mehr, glaubt es oder lasst es, ist mir letztendlich egal aber man merkt den Unterschied, bei jeder Arbeit den die Rolle verrichtet.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@rainer1962

Zum Glück ist es noch nicht so weit, dass ich mich über Statussymbole definieren muss :q, allerdings muss ich sagen, die VanStaal ist von der Verarbeitung her Spitze. Edelstahlgetriebe, voll abgedichtet, salzwasserfest und wartungsfrei, das sind doch schon mal Argumente, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Nur mal so zu Erinnerung: Eine beste Rolle gibt es nicht ... :g

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81839
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65937

Was der eine mit Feingefühl 10 Jahre perfekt im Einsatz halt, hält bei einem anderen (Grobschlächter sozusagen :g ) 6 Monate. 
Was ist wie besser? Wie zugstabil muß die Rolle sein? Welche Reserven bezüglich BigFish fordert der jeweilige Angler? Wie quälbar muß die Rolle sein? Welche Ansprüche an welche Laufeigenschaft, Leichtlauf, Auswuchtung, Handgezappel, Spielfreiheit? Welche Rolle spielt die Kostenrechnung? Wie lange will jemand die Rolle einsetzen, welche Bedeutung haben E-Teile? Wieviel Lust verschiedene Rollen und Handhabungen einzusetzen hat jemand? Was ist mit Sekundärfaktoren wie Schönheit, Farben, Passung zur Rute etc.?

Ich schätze, nicht jede Rolle ist für jeden Angler geeignet, da kommt es (wie immer) auf das perfekte Matching an. :m


----------



## Chris7 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Rainer, hast Du schon mal bei Japantackle bestellt? Die Preise scheinen ja ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Leider komme ich aber mit den Angaben auf der deutschen Zoll-Seite nicht wirklich zurecht. Weißt Du, was an Zoll bzw. Zoll und Steuern bei einer Bestellung in Japan noch einkalkuliert werden muß?


----------



## the doctor (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Rainer, hast Du schon mal bei Japantackle bestellt? Die Preise scheinen ja ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Leider komme ich aber mit den Angaben auf der deutschen Zoll-Seite nicht wirklich zurecht. Weißt Du, was an Zoll bzw. Zoll und Steuern bei einer Bestellung in Japan noch einkalkuliert werden muß?



Ich bin zwr nicht der Rainer, aber mit um die 20% musst du schon rechnen.
Oder halt garnichts, wenn´s Paket so durch geht, da die Japaner gerne mal andere Preise drauf schreiben
Fall´s das Paket auffallen sollte, musst du nur zum Zollamt, mit Rechnung und bezahlen


----------



## Chris7 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



the doctor schrieb:


> Ich bin zwr nicht der Rainer, aber mit um die 20% musst du schon rechnen.
> Oder halt garnichts, wenn´s Paket so durch geht, da die Japaner gerne mal andere Preise drauf schreiben
> Fall´s das Paket auffallen sollte, musst du nur zum Zollamt, mit Rechnung und bezahlen




Vielen Dank #6 Allerdings ist mir gerade aufgefallen, daß die Preise ja doch nicht sooo dolle sind. Für ne Steez muß ich im BassPro in den USA USD 499 zahlen, im JapanTackle Shop allerdings USD 597 für ne Exist, die ja angeblich die gleiche Rolle sein soll... |kopfkrat Oder verwechsle ich da etwas?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Eine gute Rolle merkt man vor allem, wenn sie nicht im Regal liegt, sondern gefischt wird. Im Forum ist es also egal, welche Rolle man fischt.
Die Van Staals sollen auch nicht mehr besonders zuverlässig sein, seitdem die Firma an Zebco verkauft wurde. Dort geht es jetzt nur noch um Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> @rainer1962
> 
> Zum Glück ist es noch nicht so weit, dass ich mich über Statussymbole definieren muss :q, allerdings muss ich sagen, die VanStaal ist von der Verarbeitung her Spitze. Edelstahlgetriebe, voll abgedichtet, salzwasserfest und wartungsfrei, das sind doch schon mal Argumente, oder?


 

aja wenns denn so ist wäre es unter Umständen EIN Argument, ob die Van Stahl das bringt wie die anderen ist immer noch fraglich ich glaube nicht an wartungsfrei und ewig haltbar, ist in meinen Augen alles Humbug, ich habe sie nie in der hand gehabt, geschweige denn gefischt, kaufen würd ich sie mir eh nicht, da sie mich optisch nicht anspricht...
was die Statussymbole betrifft du wolltest dir doch bei gelegenheit ne Brazino oder die van Stal holen, nicht ich sofern dies auf mich gemünzt war....
ich seh so ne Rolle durchaus als Gebrauchsgegenstand definieren kann man sich eh nicht damit, weil 90% der Angler gar nicht wissen was man da so alles in der Hand hat, sofern man dies überhaupt nötig hat. Ist wie mit dem Mittelklassewagen und der premiummarke, ein Mittelklasse hält unter umständen durchaus mehr Belastung und mehr km aus, ob er mich aber so komfortabel und so sicher ans Ziel bringt ist wiederum ne andere Sache....
ich fische sehr oft und somit auch viel und kann sagen dass mein tackle durchaus belastet und richtig gefordert wird, deshalb hole ich mir gerne solche Rollen und ICH lege eben wert auf leictgängigkeit, Laufruhe und nicht in erster Linie auf das P-L verhältnis und Unverwüstlichkeit.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank #6 Allerdings ist mir gerade aufgefallen, daß die Preise ja doch nicht sooo dolle sind. Für ne Steez muß ich im BassPro in den USA USD 499 zahlen, im JapanTackle Shop allerdings USD 597 für ne Exist, die ja angeblich die gleiche Rolle sein soll... |kopfkrat Oder verwechsle ich da etwas?


 

Japantackle ist NICHT der günstigste, schau mal bei Bass.jp 
Was den Zoll betrifft musst du um die 22% des Kaufpreises incl. versandkosten rechnen.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Eine gute Rolle merkt man vor allem, wenn sie nicht im Regal liegt, sondern gefischt wird. Im Forum ist es also egal, welche Rolle man fischt.


 
so sieht die Welt aus, bei ab und an mal einen Gufi durchs Wasser ziehen spielt es nicht wirklich ne Rolle was man an die rute hängt, sofern da einige Grundsätze beachtet werden.....
Es muss nicht immer 200€ und mehr sein, aber es soll auch halt kein Billigramsch verwendet werden, denn immer neue Schnur kaufen weil tüddel drin sind (erlebe ich oft und daran ist dann nur die blöde schnur schuld oder sogar der Händler der die nicht richtig aufgespult hat) und / oder sogar den Fisch des Lebens verlieren weil die Bremse nicht richtig anspringt usw. usw.usw.


> Die Van Staals sollen auch nicht mehr besonders zuverlässig sein, seitdem die Firma an Zebco verkauft wurde. Dort geht es jetzt nur noch um Gewinnmaximierung.


 
Meine Befürchtung was Van Stal betrifft....nur noch teuer und der name wird bezahlt....
Da weiß ich was ich habe bei meinen Daiwas und Shimanos, auch an der Arc kann man Freude haben......


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich habe mir im Frühjahr die Daiwa Certate 2500 (effektiv 3000er Größe) gegönnt. Ich bin absolut begeistert von der Leichtigkeit und der Leichtgängigkeit dieser Rolle. Ich setze sie zum Hecht- und Zanderspinnen fast nur nur noch ein. Andere Rollen (vor allem die ab Werk kaum "geschmierten" ) haben da das Nachsehen und bleiben im Keller.


----------



## Ollek (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hier werden teilweise "Volkswagen und Co" mit "Ferrari und Co" verglichen, klar das die Italiener da immer besser abschneiden. 
Aber so wie es einige schon gesagt haben spielt auch das Preis Leistungsverhältnis eine ganz entscheidene Rolle bei schlecht oder gut. 




Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> Wer mir erzählen will, ne Red Arc oder was weiß ich sei besser als ne Stella (oder siehe andere Rollen in Umfrage), der is hier falsch:m



Aber natürlich ist diese Rolle "besser" als Stella vanstaal usw. weil diese Rolle auch der Allgemeinheit zur verfügung steht und das bei exelenter Technik.

Wenn du nur die Megaoberrollen beleuchten willst  finde ich  diesen Thread überflüssig. ;+

Dann würde ich sagen ist meine alte Rileh Rex wo schon Paris Hilton draufgefurzt hat die Geilste Rolle der Welt :m

Gruss


----------



## Bavarian Elk (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Shimano Stradic 4000 fb, "altes" Modell, aber TOP Röllchen :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Die beste Rolle ist eine Twinpower 4000 FA die man schon für unter 200€ schiessen kann.

Warum?

Technisch in allen Bereichen führend

Haltbar

Leicht

Langlebig

Tolle Schnurverlegung

Vom Gufieren bis zum Pilken universell einsetzbar

kaum Pflegeaufwand

etc


Wer Stella und co. fischt (ich z.b.) gibt viel Geld für geringen Mehrnutzen aus bei annähernd gleicher Technik.

Arcs sind offensichtlich 6 Monate Top und bei geringer Pflege anschließend Schrott, dann weiß man warum andere Rollen einfach ihren Preis haben.

Für den Preis einer Stella kann ich 6-8 Arcs kaufen. Die halten dann auch 4 Jahre.

Allerdings kann man mit einer Stella auch bei hoher Beanspruchung und häufigem Angeln lange seine Freude haben. 

Uli


----------



## Chris7 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hier werden teilweise "Volkswagen und Co" mit "Ferrari und Co" verglichen, klar das die Italiener da immer besser abschneiden.
> Aber so wie es einige schon gesagt haben spielt auch das Preis Leistungsverhältnis eine ganz entscheidene Rolle bei schlecht oder gut.
> 
> 
> ...




Aber meiner Meinung nach geht es hier doch um die *BESTE *Rolle zum Spinnfischen. Der Thread bezieht sich nicht auf die Rolle mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Und in der Beziehung muß ich den Jungs zustimmen, die sagen, daß in diesem Vergleich eine Red Arc nichts zu suchen hat. Es gibt definitiv bessere Rollen zum Spinnfischen. 

Und wenn ich das Beste möchte, dann muß ich auch bereit sein, einen Preis zu zahlen, der vom besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis abweicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

uli die 4000er twin Power FA leicht?????????????


395gr! ist alles andere als leicht


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Das sehe ich etwas anders.

Die Frage ist letztendlich, welche Leistung bekomme ich fürs Geld.

Und da muss man klar sagen, dass es für 80€ deutlich weniger Leistung gibt und für 500€ nicht das entsprechende mehr an Leistung.

Die Kriterien können nur sein, wie die Rolle technisch ausgestattet ist und wie lange sich diese Technik auch vernünftig nutzen läßt.

Meine Stella 2500 F möchte ich nicht missen. Sie ist schon älter aber nach wie vor eine tolle Rolle, die einiges Aushalten muss, aber nochmal kaufen würde ich sie nicht, da ich für die Hälfte Rollen bekomme, die ähnliches leisten können, bei akzeptabler Haltbarkeit.

Die 80€ Rollen haben sogar mehr Kugellager, als die Twinpower, Slammer und co, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle in Dänmark im Urlaub am Strand zu stehen und plötzlich fängt das Ding an zu knarzen und zu vibrieren, weil wesentliche Teile von minderer Qualität sind, dann kann ich nur sagen "nein danke."

Uli


----------



## degl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> uli die 4000er twin Power FA leicht?????????????
> 
> 
> 395gr! ist alles andere als leicht


 
Jo,die ist leicht...............
und so leicht auch nicht kaputt zu bekommen...........
und wenn mal ein richtiger "Gegner" an der anderen Seite kämpft,gibt sie auch nicht so leicht auf..........

Ich will nicht behaupten,sie wäre die beste zum Spinnfischen............aber viel kommt nach ihr(TP 4000 Fa) nicht mehr:m

gruß degl


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Fische im Moment noch eine Daiwa Exceler 4000 und an der leichten spinrute eine Red Arc 2000!!!hatte bisher noch kiene probleme mit den rollen !!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> uli die 4000er twin Power FA leicht?????????????
> 
> 
> 395gr! ist alles andere als leicht


 
Oops Rainer du hast recht.

Fische im Moment als 4000 die FB und die hat nur 332g.

Allerdings kostet die auch "nur" knapp 200€

Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

degl eine 4000er Rolle ist mit 395gr NICHT leicht, zugegeben sie ist eine klasse Rolle aber nun mal nicht leicht.
Glaube mir auch andere Rollen gleicher Größe die um einiges leichter sind halten den ein oder anderen Fisch aus.




> Die 80€ Rollen haben sogar mehr Kugellager, als die Twinpower, Slammer und co,


 
nicht die Menge der lager sondern die Qualität und die platzierung der Lager machts aus. 12 schrottlager und die Rolle ist nicht so gut wie eine mit 3 Spitzenlager...


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Oops Rainer du hast recht.
> 
> Fische im Moment als 4000 die FB und die hat nur 332g.
> 
> ...


 
da kommen wir auf einen nenner:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nicht die Menge der lager sondern die Qualität und die platzierung der Lager machts aus. 12 schrottlager und die Rolle ist nicht so gut wie eine mit 3 Spitzenlager...


 
:q Das wollte ich damit sagen....:q

Uli


----------



## AltBierAngler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

kennt keiner die grauvell Targa?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach geht es hier doch um die *BESTE *Rolle zum Spinnfischen.


Oh, und wie definierst du beste?

Mich interessieren einige Eigenschaften einen Rumpelpfurz, wenn nicht andere vordringlichere Eigenschaften gegeben sind. 

Rainer hat das gut gesagt: Es ist ein Frage des persönlichen Anspruchs, und der ist je nach Person und Einsatzgebiet verschieden, er hat andere gesetzt als ich z.B.. Und wenn jemand sich an dem Lauf einer Spinnrolle begeistert und seine momentan liebste gefunden hat, dann ist das klasse! #6 macht sicher mehr Spaß.

Wenn ich jeden Tag auf dem Meer große Fische hochpumpe oder mich im Wanderangeln durch Stock+Stein quäle und die Rute+Rolle mehrmals am Hang herumrutschen, sieht die Welt ganz anders aus. Je nach Angelart und Comboabstimmung ist jemandem das Gewicht entscheidend, oder er möchte eine Rolle mit einem genau exakt passenden Gewicht von 275g, oder oder oder ...

Für MICH ist entscheidend, dass mir eine meine Spinnrolle 
1. Einen übergroßen anbeißenden Fisch noch sauber ausdrillen kann :vik:, also Mechanik und Bremse weit mehr aushalten als was für normal nötig ist. Sprich: Bierkiste dranhängen und halten muss schon mal mindestens gehen. Powerreel! #6
2. Die Mechanik muss einen satten spielfreien und genauen Eindruck rüberbringen, massiv eben. Der Superleichtlauf ist MIR nicht so wichtig, oft stört es beim Spinnangeln sogar, man kurbelt zu schnell, eine selbstdrehende Rolle ist die beste Vorbereitung für Tüdel.
3. Was zum nächsten führt: wurfsicher und tüdelfrei. Der Bügel und das Einschnappen, die Handhabbarkeit, Verbiegbarkeit, der Schnurfang, das muss 1a funktionieren. Ich will angeln und nicht Schnur pulen. Köderabschuß wird schnell teurer als die Preisdifferenzen der Rollen, über die hier geredet wird.
4. Dann kommt der Systempreis und die Erhältlichkeit: Ich zerkratze hin und wieder mal eine Spulenkante, oder eine Kerbe kommt in den Bügel und den Lack sowieso, brauche ne neue Kurbel. Kann ich das überhaupt unproblematisch ersetzen (?), wie hoch ist der Ärger, wenn der *Gebrauchsgegenstand *Nachschub in Form eines E-Teils bedarf ? Ich kaufe nicht nur eine Rolle, wenn ich die beste Spinnrolle haben möchte. Ich will sie ja in Nutzung haben und behalten. Nicht einschicken, servicen lassen usw.
Da gehört mehr dazu, und das hinterherrennen alleine hinter E-Spulen habe ich lange hinter mir und abgeschrieben, für Japan Shimanos wird es z.B. noch schwieriger, weil die andere Lager und sowas drin haben. Eine Spinnrolle ist bei mir ein Funktionssystem, die muß drehen-drehen-drehen, und das ist immer möglichst gleich. Der Ärger bei einem Schaden sollte so klein sein, dass man sich nicht lange drüber aufregen tut, keine großen Hilfethreads anwerfen muß und das nicht zur derzeitigen Lebensaufgabe wird. :g

Wie gesagt: Das ist MEINE Prioritätenliste, und da taucht sowas wie obergeiler Lauf nicht auf, falls es noch nicht so klar wurde. :g 
Für mich heißt die beste Spinnrolle mit merklichen Abstand daher Blue Arc 8400, weil sie Punkt 1. bis 4. erwiesenermaßen hervorragend leistet! #6

Und Punkt 1 hat einen großen Wichtigkeitsabstand wegen jammervoller Erfahrungen aus der anglerischen Frühzeit. Immerhin konnte ich seit Sep.1998 jeden Spinn-Fisch bändigen :vik:, kein Abriss durch Geräteversagen mehr. :g 
Selbst an der rollenmäßig eng verwandten Matchrute sieht es so aus, obwohl die dünnen Spinnfäden da manchmal ernstlich in Schwierigkeiten kommen, aber es funzt. Mit den neuen Matchspulen dürfte auch dort noch mehr Reserve bestehen, nutze ich nur noch nicht - wegen Spinnauslastung. :q

Das ist mir das wichtigste : Jeden Fisch sicher im Griff haben! :m


----------



## Big-Nono (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

shimano stella 4000FB 100% mit zufrieden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> kennt keiner die grauvell Targa?


Das ist auch eine Arc. Steht in den Arc'i Threads mit drin.


----------



## Chris7 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Oh, und wie definierst du beste?
> 
> Mich interessieren einige Eigenschaften einen Rumpelpfurz, wenn nicht andere vordringlichere Eigenschaften gegeben sind.
> 
> ...




Das sind genau die Punkte, die auch ich von einer Rolle erwarte. Allerdings kommt es mir noch zusätzlich darauf an, daß die Rolle möglichst wartungsfrei ist. Und wenn ich schon nachölen muß, dann sollte diese Prozedur möglichst einfach sein. Zudem sollte der Anlaufwiderstand möglichst gering sein und sie muß mich optisch ansprechen.

Det, welche Rolle erfüllt denn all Deine Ansprüche?


----------



## Ollek (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach geht es hier doch um die *BESTE *Rolle zum Spinnfischen. Der Thread bezieht sich nicht auf die Rolle mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.



Dann frage ich mich warum man soviele Seiten schreibt wenn man NUR die "3 Grossen" meint . 

Stella Vanstaal und Saltiga 

Dann braucht an diesen thread nicht. Ein Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist immer mit auschlaggebend für gut oder schlecht. 

Keiner würde diese Rollen in Frage stellen oder ? Welche Rolle liegt noch darüber?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Allerdings kommt es mir noch zusätzlich darauf an, daß die Rolle möglichst wartungsfrei ist. Und wenn ich schon nachölen muß, dann sollte diese Prozedur möglichst einfach sein.


Das ist der Knackpunkt, gerade bei den Arcs. 
Vlt kann man es noch verbessern (das orginale gleiche Spro Fett?), aber die Leichtigkeit einer Ölschraube wie bei den neueren Shimanos hat das eben nicht. Die Ölschraube ist für einen WS aber auch nur so nötig.
Bei den Shimanos um TwinPower-Modelle sehe ich zum einen zuviel Plastik (TP XT, XTR, XT-RA) und zunehmende Verbauung gegen weitergehende Selbstwartung, oder die TP-FA 4000 war leider zu dick (370g anstelle 300g), die 2500 sind generell zu zart was Punkt 1. betrifft, leider haben alle besseren Modelle immer einen Wormshaft drin, was für eine schwere Überlastung einen Ausfall verspricht. Die neuen 4000 FB muß ich mir noch mal genauer anschauen, die funzen ja auch dem Bekunden vieler Boardies nach, und fallen (für mich) nicht mehr in die Kategorie zu kleine Rollenstamina.



> Zudem sollte der Anlaufwiderstand möglichst gering sein


Das sehe ich ab einem bestimmten natürlich notwendigen Mindestlauf nicht so, siehe oben. Ganz klar persönlicher Geschmack. :m
Jedenfalls wenn der Wind ausreicht die Kurbel weiterzudrehen oder der Lauf nicht schnell genug aufhört, gefällt es mir nicht. Wie Bohrmaschine/Akkuschrauber mit oder ohne Schnellstop.
Das mit dem Anlaufwiderstand hat auch was mit den Rotormassen zu tun, im Thread um die Abu 704 waren interessante Sachen bezüglich Leichtrotoren zu lesen. Nur kollidiert dieser Faktor ganz schnell heftig mit Punkt 1., bei einer Stationärrolle müssen die auftretenden Zugkrafte auch verarbeitet werden können, zuerst ist da das Schnurlaufröllchen mit Bügelarm und Rotor dran.



> und sie muß mich optisch gefallen.


Das ist mir auch sehr wichtig :k, kommt gleich als 5. Schaut man ja die ganze Zeit drauf, und die gesamte Combo wird wesentlich davon beeinflußt.
Die TP-F ist und war aber ein Traum von Rolle, meine Ultegra-F hat immer noch das (noch) schönere und schönste Gehäuse, den geilsten Arsch! :k



> welche Rolle erfüllt denn all Deine Ansprüche?


Alle leider keine. Eine Wormshaft-Rolle scheidet prinzipiell gerade in der kleinen Baugröße wegen der Robustheit aus.  
Da wo man nicht mit Welsen, Großhechten oder versehentlich gehakten Karpfen und Grasern rechnen muß, reicht es sicher, aber das ist letzlich eine schwere Einschränkung.
Die neuen Daiwas sind mir alle ein bischen zu leichtgewichtig, ich fand die Capricorn z.B. einfach super, aber da hat Daiwa leider nicht weiter gemacht. Die Blue 8400 (resp. Applause u.a.) ist fast ein Clone der Capricorn, eng an den Vorzügen der TwinPower-F, klein, handlich und stabil, in der Gesamthinsicht was Punkt 4. betrifft dann noch besser. 

Nachteil: Man muß diese Rolle eigentlich das erste Jahr viel benutzen, pflegen und einfahren, wie ein Auto etwa, dann kommt sie richtig in Schwung. Das verwendete Material in den Arcs hat auch einfach Grenzen, aber es gibt bei einem auftretenden Verschleißlaufproblem keine "Fehler mit Fisch" = Kapitalenverlust, die Reserven sind groß und das ist der Gewinnerfaktor im Fall der Fälle.
Wenn ich einige Teile wie den Excentmitnehmer oder den Wormshaft kostengünstig austauschen kann, ist das für mich eine passende und machbare Sache, ich repariere lieber als neu zu kaufen. Irgendwo muß die Überlast ja hin, ein verbiegender - aber noch funktionierender Wormshaft - ist allemale besser als ein brechender Rollenfuß oder ein wegfliegender Bügel. Finde ich jedenfalls. :m


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Es ist doch klar, daß jeder seine "beste Spinnrolle" anders definiert. Für den einen ist es, daß die Rolle von der Mechanik und Arbeitssweise etc. her top ist (z.B. AngelDet). Andere wiederum bevorzugen Rollen mit einem sehr guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Hierunter können u.U. Rollen fallen, die 50€ kosten. Andere wiederum streben nach der "perfekten" Rolle, auch bezüglich Leichtläufigkeit, Optik etc. (z.B. Rainer). Und dann wird es viele geben, die mit einer Rolle einfach gut klar kommen, damit gerne angeln und/oder den Fisch ihres Lebens gefangen haben.

Ich angel auch gerne mit Zauber, Arc +Co., erstens sind sie (bei entsprechender Pflege) zuverlässig und langlebig sowie in Bezug auf P/L sehr gut. Aber meine "beste" Spinnrolle ist halt wegen des Handlings, des geringen Gewichtes, der Optik und auch des Spaßfaktors die Certate.


----------



## Chris7 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Ollek schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich warum man soviele Seiten schreibt wenn man NUR die "3 Grossen" meint .
> 
> Stella Vanstaal und Saltiga
> 
> ...




Der Thread-Ersteller hat nach der besten Rolle zum Spinnfischen gefragt. Wenn jemand eine solche Frage stellt, dann gehe ich davon aus, daß er sich auf dem Gebiet der wirklich hochwertigen Rollen (noch) nicht auskennt, sich aber eventuell eine anschaffen möchte. Es gibt ja genügend Artikel hier im Board, die sich auf gute oder empfehlenswertes Material beziehen. In diesen Threads kommt es dann natürlich auch auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis an. Fragt aber jemand nach dem "Besten", dann bezieht sich das doch auf kompromissloses Material, egal in welcher Preisklasse. Klar erfüllt auch das beste Material nicht die Anforderungen eines Jeden. Da kommen dann wieder die Punkte von Det in´s Spiel. 

Und... bei der Frage nach der besten Rolle kann es eigentlich nicht sooo viele Antworten bzw. Alternativen geben. Es gibt (sehr) viele Rollen, aber halt nur sehr wenige, die auch das Siegel "beste" verdienen.

Von daher hat dieser Thread schon einen Sinn. Und für den Ersteller hat er sehr wohl einen Sinn, auch wenn in der Realität nur zwei, drei oder vier Rollen als "Beste Spinnrolle" in Frage kommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Margaux schrieb:


> Aber meine "beste" Spinnrolle ist halt wegen des Handlings, des geringen Gewichtes, der Optik und auch des Spaßfaktors die Certate.


 
Jau, die kostet ja auch nur 360 Ocken und wenn man eine Ersatzspule haben möchte zahlt man noch mal 65 Eus.

Hm, da kann ich mir für 100€ weniger eine Aspire FA leisten und fische damit im Stella Bereich.

Wir drehen uns im Kreis.

Wenn es um Kosten/Nutzen geht, landet man immer wieder bei der TP. Solide und moderne Technik, Langlebigkeit und in Süß- und Salzwasser einsetzbar, seit Jahren bewährt.

Allerdings nicht High-End.

Gerade für Vielangler mit schmaleren Portemonnaie ist die TP noch perspektivisch an zu sparen.

Das bekommt man mit 40€/Monat in der Schonzeit hin.

Ist immer noch viel Geld...


Uli


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

...zur Auffrischung hier nochmal der Eröffungsbeitrag:



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gern von euch wissen, welches die *beste Rolle eurer Meinung nach zum Spinnfischen* ist. Wenn eure nicht in der Umfrage dabei ist, schreibt bitte kurz eure Lieblingsrolle rein. Es geht nicht um jede Rolle, sondern um die *sogenannten BESTEN*. Wer mir erzählen will, ne Red Arc oder was weiß ich sei besser als ne Stella (oder siehe andere Rollen in Umfrage), der is hier falsch:m Es kann natürlich auch eine Rolle sein, die ihr nicht besitzt, da sie euch zu teuer ist und ihr daher was preiswertes fischt.
> 
> MfG Steffen


 
und das hat nicht wirklich funktioniert:  |muahah:



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ACH SO: HIER SOLL NICHT DISKUTIERT WERDEN; EINE REINE AUFLISTUNG AN EUREN LIEBLINGSROLLEN BITTE! WIRD SONST SO UNÜBERSICHTLICH! DANKE EUCH


 
...
(aber so ganz ohne Diskussion wäre ja auch wiederum schade :g)


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jau, die kostet ja auch nur 360 Ocken und wenn man eine Ersatzspule haben möchte zahlt man noch mal 65 Eus.


 
Stimmt!!



> Wir drehen uns im Kreis.


 
Stimmt auch!!

Aber *für mich* ist halt die Certate die beste Rolle und danach wurde gefragt - egal ob 100€ teurer oder nicht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Margaux schrieb:


> ...zur Auffrischung hier nochmal der Eröffungsbeitrag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das kann auch nicht wirklich funzen. Jeder kann nur seine Erfahrungen mitteilen oder muß sich auf ne Abbildung beziehen.

Rollen lassen sich ja nun nur in der Praxis beurteilen und nicht, weil sie irgendwie hübsch sind.

Margeaux????

Wann bist du endlich wieder an der Küste?

Ich muss ja unbedingt mal deine VHF 30 schmeissen!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Uli


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Margeaux????
> 
> Wann bist du endlich wieder an der Küste?
> 
> ...


 
Uli, schmeißt Du die auch mit einer Daiwa Certate...?? |muahah: :m

Nein Quatsch, ich habe eine Daiwa Caldia 3000 'dranhängen. Auch ein schönes Röllchen. Die kostet nur ca. 1/3 des Certate-Preises. 

Im Sommer kann ich leider keine langen Wochenenden für die Küste einplanen, im Herbst (ab September) sieht das hoffentlich wieder besser aus. Mein "Brodtner-Ufer-Angelschein" soll ja schließlich noch mal zum Einsatz kommen. 

Wenn das Wetter und der Wind dann schönes Küstenangeln zulassen, schließen wir uns spontan kurz.


----------



## Chris7 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Margaux schrieb:


> ...zur Auffrischung hier nochmal der Eröffungsbeitrag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#6 Hey... Du warst etwas schneller... :m Genau den ersten Post wollte ich auch gerade noch mal hochholen.


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Chris7 schrieb:


> #6 Hey... Du warst etwas schneller... :m Genau den ersten Post wollte ich auch gerade noch mal hochholen.


 
#6#6#6 

Hej Christian, ich bin gespannt, welche "beste" Rolle Du Dir für Deine neue Harrison VHF (-30 oder -45g ;+) zulegst. 

Wenn wir unsere Ruten bei Mad abgeholt haben |supergri, testen wir die Kombos direkt im Rhein... #h


----------



## Chris7 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Margaux schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Hej Christian, ich bin gespannt, welche "beste" Rolle Du Dir für Deine neue Harrison VHF (-30 oder -45g ;+) zulegst.
> 
> Wenn wir unsere Ruten bei Mad abgeholt haben |supergri, testen wir die Kombos direkt im Rhein... #h




Im Moment bin ich noch am träumen... |rolleyes 

Schwanke zwischen ner TwinPower (Vernunft), Certate (seit gestern begeistert  ), ner Stella (Vernunft vs. Qualität |supergri) oder doch der Steez (momentaner Favorit... träum...)


----------



## Ollek (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich noch am träumen... |rolleyes
> 
> Schwanke zwischen ner TwinPower (Vernunft), Certate (seit gestern begeistert  ), ner Stella (Vernunft vs. Qualität |supergri) oder doch der Steez (momentaner Favorit... träum...)



:q den Punkt (aufwertung des Egos) hast du vergessen |supergri|supergri


Bleib locker war Spass :m


----------



## AltBierAngler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@angelDet: Wie die Grauvell Targa ist ne Arc???? Das musst du mir erklären, hab in keinem Arc thread was dazu gefunden...

mfg Chris


----------



## avoelkl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Zu diesem ganzen Thema "beste Spinnfischrolle" müßte erst einmal festgelegt werden, nach welchen Gesichtspunkten / Kriterien eine "beste" Rolle gesucht wird. 
Wird in Salzwasser gefischt, nur im Süßwasser, auf welche Fischgrößen geht es oder mit welcher Art von Schnur und Köder soll geangelt werden. Erst wenn die Rahmenbedingungen bzw. dar Anforderungsbereich genau festgelegt wurde, kann es auf so eine Frage überhaupt eine Antwort geben.#d Alles andere hängt zu sehr von der persönlichen Einstellung bzw. Anforderung an eine Rolle ab. 


Allgemein zum Thema "Qualität" (alleine dieser Begriff müßte genauer definiert werden) bin ich wirklich entsetzt, was heutzutage dem Angler für viel Geld an Schrott vorgesetzt wird. 

Ich nehme ein ganz einfaches Beispiel:
Die Achse einer Staitonärrolle ist bei allen guten und hochwertigen (somit teuren) Rollen Kugelgelagert. Nehmt mal die Spule ab und wackelt an der Achse (seitlich). Ich habe noch keine Rolle gefunden, die nicht eindeutig mehr Spiel hat wie jedes billige Kugellager.|kopfkrat Die Rollenachsen teilweise 2mm Spiel in Ihrer Längsachse besitzen und eine montierte Spule sich um mehrere Grad zur Achse kippen läßt, ohne auch nur nennenswerten Kraft einzusetzen.#q

Ich habe noch einige gute, alte Shakespeare Supra Rollen im Keller. Die waren deutlich billiger als heutige "spitzenmodelle", sind fast unverwüstlich und hatten einen Bruchteil an wackeligen Teilen. Gut, sind etwas schwerer, keine moderne Schnurverlegung und für geflochtene auch nicht bestens geeignet.

Wenn Kameras oder andere feinmechanische Geräte mit ähnlichen Toleranzen gebaut würden, täten wir sie dem Verkäufer an den Kopf werfen, bzw. sie würden schlicht einfach nicht funktionieren.

Sorry, aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine aktuelle Rolle gefunden, die in meinen Augen, was die mechanischen Grundvorraussetzungen betrifft, überhaupt den Begriff "hochwertig" oder "Spitze" auch nur annähernd verdient. Sollte ich so eine Rolle finden, werde ich Sie mir kaufen, egal ob 200 oder 400€ und dann hier im Forum berichten.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein ganz einfaches Beispiel:
> Die Achse einer Staitonärrolle ist bei allen guten und hochwertigen (somit teuren) Rollen Kugelgelagert. Nehmt mal die Spule ab und wackelt an der Achse (seitlich). Ich habe noch keine Rolle gefunden, die nicht eindeutig mehr Spiel hat wie jedes billige Kugellager.|kopfkrat Die Rollenachsen teilweise 2mm Spiel in Ihrer Längsachse besitzen und eine montierte Spule sich um mehrere Grad zur Achse kippen läßt, ohne auch nur nennenswerten Kraft einzusetzen.#q


Jupp, hab ich auch so beobachtet, besonders der letzte Punkt mit den kippelnden Spulen stimmt mich sofort bedenklich, wie soll das im Ernstfall sauber bremsen? #t #d
Das Längsspiel der Achse ist weniger tragisch, sofern die Rolle dadurch nicht anfängt zu hoppeln, seitliches Achsenspiel sollten alle besseren hier besprochenen Rollen aber nicht haben, sonst sind die Ausschuß. :g



> Ich habe noch einige gute, alte Shakespeare Supra Rollen im Keller.


Das ist auch eine meiner Bezugsgrößen. Dafür gibts ja auch den Oldie-Thread (DAM'ler mit Quicks, Shakespeare Sigma und Ambidex, u.a.). Wollte da nochmal ... |rolleyes 



> Sorry, aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine aktuelle Rolle gefunden, die in meinen Augen, was die mechanischen Grundvorraussetzungen betrifft, überhaupt den Begriff "hochwertig" oder "Spitze" auch nur annähernd verdient.


Die zumindest aktuell besten, wenn auch nicht voll optimal zufriedenstellenden Mechanikfaktoren findest Du bei den Daiwas der Capricorn-Famile und den Ryobi Applause/Spro BlueArc8.
Unbedingt mal genau anschauen/anwackeln wenn nicht schon geschehen. Schade ist hierbei, dass es keinen Ausbau hin zum Highender gibt, dabei müßte an den Rollen nur ein wenig verbessert werden, und die wären Spitze. Genauso könnte Shimano leicht die TP-F wieder auflegen, mit modernisierten Anbauteilen und den üblichen Verbesserungen (Bremse,Bügel) wäre das ne ultrageile Rolle! :k  
(alle die genannten mit Vollmetallbodies)

Für mich auch unverständlich, dass zum Meeresangeln z.B. nicht ein Bronzegleitlager zum Schnurlaufröllchen mitgeliefert wird, was man anstelle des (Billig)kugellagerchen einsetzen kann und was weit länger hält und keine Zicken macht. 
Die Shakespeares von Ambidex bis Sigma Supra hatten eine Teflonhülse darunter. Hält auch ewig, läuft leicht, keine Probleme jemals, wenn man es nicht gerade wochenlang voll vergammeln läßt. Das sind die Details, auf die es ankommt. Zum schweren Angeln und Spinnangeln setze ich immer noch auf die Oldies. Man kann eine dicke Stella oder Slammer dagegen vergleichen, aber wie der dann ausfällt ... :q
Da die Oldies einige Probleme der modernen Rollen nicht haben, sieht es bezüglich Robustheit einfach top aus. Die Slammer ist ja eigentlich auch ein erfolgreicher Oldie, ein beharren auf den bewährten Konstruktionen.
Beim leichten üblichen Spinnangeln können sie aber leider nicht mehr mithalten, da bei den Oldies Features wie Schnellstopp-Rücklaufsperre, Umlaufbremse, volle Geflechteignung (beschichtete wie Futura geht aber) und glatte Bügelkonstruktionen fehlen.
Einige Ausstattungsmerkmale wie Druckknopf-FD-Spule, anklappbarer Bügel und wirklich eng anklappbare Schraubkurbel vermisse ich immer noch bei anderen Rollen, im Boot, im Spinnfutteral oder auf Reisen. Gibt es schon seit mindestens 30 Jahren, aber heute wird es weggelassen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Und hier mal ein paar Bilder, dem Einklappen,
von auf jeden Fall einer der besten schweren Spinnrollen! :m

Shakespeare Ambidex S 2441
Schnurfassung 100m 0,60mm
6mm Stahlachse
Baujahr ab 1982


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Allgemein zum Thema "Qualität" (alleine dieser Begriff müßte genauer definiert werden) bin ich wirklich entsetzt, was heutzutage dem Angler für viel Geld an Schrott vorgesetzt wird.



Qualität ist eindeutig in der DIN EN ISO 8402 festgelegt. Grob gesagt ist Qualität die Übereinstimmung eines Produktes mit den zugesicherten Eigenschaften.

Mittlerweile gibt es so viele Definitionen von Qualität, da kann niemand mehr wirklich nachvollziehen, ob die Qualität auch sinnvoll ist.

Eine Badehose aus Beton ist auch dann ein Qualitätsprodukt, wenn der Beton den Definitionen entspricht und in der Produktbeschreibung Beton steht. Ob man damit schwimmen kann, ist vollkommen uninteressant, wenn das nicht in der Produktbeschreibung definiert ist.

Selbst die neueren Definitionen nach DIN EN 9000 ff. garantieren ja nicht, dass das hergestellte Produkt qualitativ OK ist sondern die Zertifizierungen bescheinigen der Firma ja nur, dass sie in der Lage ist, aufgrund der beschriebenen Prozesse, Qualität herzustellen.

Genau so hat ein Ferrari für eine große Familie 0 Qualität, wenn sie ein Auto für die Familie sucht.

Das Problem haben wir als Angler zum Glück nicht. Wenn wir uns für eine Rolle entschieden haben, dann ist nur noch der Einsatzzweck entscheidend. Zum Glück gibt es von einer Rolle in der Regel ja nicht nur eine Größe. Und wenn da nach der besten Rolle für's Spinnfischen gefragt wird, dann kommen sicherlich eine Menge subjektiver Merkmale ins Spiel aber ich denke, Rollen unterhalb der 100 € können zwar gut sein, in die Kategorie der Besten gehören sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## avoelkl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Das Längsspiel der Achse ist weniger tragisch, sofern die Rolle dadurch nicht anfängt zu hoppeln, seitliches Achsenspiel sollten alle besseren hier besprochenen Rollen aber nicht haben, sonst sind die Ausschuß. :g


 
Mit dem Längsspiel stimme ich dir zu, aber hatte erst vor kurzem eine 350€ Shimano im Laden in der Hand (Frag nicht genau nach dem Modell|rotwerden) aber die hatte ebenfalls einen "Wackler" in der Achse. Hab Sie wieder in die Vitrine gestellt und suche weiter.

Hatte vor kurzem 2 der neuen ABU 800er Serie in der Hand. Muss sagen, für den Preis waren die echt super gebaut.

Bin ehrlich gesagt am Überlegen, ob ich mir nicht eine Rolle selber Pimpe. Super Kugellager, gedichtet und Salzwasserfest, bekommt man von diversen bekannten Herstellern oder direkt im Internethandel zu super billigen Preisen. Und auf meiner Drehbank mir evtl. noch Bronze-Paßbuchsen zu drehen ist auch kein Problem. Werde mir sozusagen ne günstigere, aber stabile Rolle mit "Spiel" besorgen und dann tunen |supergri|supergri

(Auch ne Red-Arc hat viel Spiel in der Achse, aber sonst ganz ok. Da noch top Kugellager selber reingebaut, dann schlägt se die meisten Rollen die das 3-fache kosten)

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Qualität ist eindeutig in der DIN EN ISO 8402 festgelegt. Grob gesagt ist Qualität die Übereinstimmung eines Produktes mit den zugesicherten Eigenschaften.
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es so viele Definitionen von Qualität, da kann niemand mehr wirklich nachvollziehen, ob die Qualität auch sinnvoll ist.


Das ist eben leider die Definition, die Schrott und beliebige aber dafür definierte Qualität möglich macht. Nützt mir auch nichts zu wissen, daß die gleichbleibend schlechten Nutzwerte genau definiert und eingehalten sind. Früher um 1980 s.o. bauten die Firmen wie DAM und Shakespeare so gut wie möglich. Heute nach ISO baut man so gut wie nötig.

Mit der inhärenten Qualität meinen wir Angler ja eigentlich was anderes, sozusagen die summierten Eigenschaften der Top-Produkte der letzten Jahre(zehnte).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Bin ehrlich gesagt am Überlegen, ob ich mir nicht eine Rolle selber Pimpe. Super Kugellager, gedichtet und Salzwasserfest, bekommt man von diversen bekannten Herstellern oder direkt im Internethandel zu super billigen Preisen. Und auf meiner Drehbank mir evtl. noch Bronze-Paßbuchsen zu drehen ist auch kein Problem. Werde mir sozusagen ne günstigere, aber stabile Rolle mit "Spiel" besorgen und dann tunen |supergri|supergri
> 
> (Auch ne Red-Arc hat viel Spiel in der Achse, aber sonst ganz ok. Da noch top Kugellager selber reingebaut, dann schlägt se die meisten Rollen die das 3-fache kosten)


Dabei. #6  Hab schon son bischen mit angefangen, Kurbel anders, WS überarbeitet, eine Reihe Schmierversuche. Gibt auch WS bei den (ersten Exemplaren) in Messing anstelle Weichalu.

Nen passenden Thread gibt es auch schon seit längerem:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92599


----------



## avoelkl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> .....................................
> Das Problem haben wir als Angler zum Glück nicht. Wenn wir uns für eine Rolle entschieden haben, dann ist nur noch der Einsatzzweck entscheidend. Zum Glück gibt es von einer Rolle in der Regel ja nicht nur eine Größe. Und wenn da nach der besten Rolle für's Spinnfischen gefragt wird, dann kommen sicherlich eine Menge subjektiver Merkmale ins Spiel aber ich denke, Rollen unterhalb der 100 € können zwar gut sein, in die Kategorie der Besten gehören sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht.


 
Hallo Ulli,

das meinte ich mit "Qualität" genauer definieren. War nicht ganz glücklich formuliert.|rolleyes

Klar, wenn die Anforderung an eine Rolle daraus besteht, dass sie nur einen Angeltag überlebt und danach sich noch drehen lässt, dann erfüllen dies fast alle Rollen mit 100% Qualität.

Wenn ich die Anforderungen an eine Spitzen-Rolle zumindest für meine Person festlegen sollte, dann sind die eben etwas höher gesetzt. Und diese Anforderung hat leider in der jüngsten Zeit keine der im Markt bei uns angebotenen Rollen auch nur annähernd erfüllt. Ich gebe keine 300€ für eine Rolle aus, die Wurfpassungen in den beweglichen Teilen hat und noch nicht einmal Seewasserfeste, gedichtete Kugellager vorweist. Wir reden hier um Teile für ein paar € Verkaufspreis. Dann soll die Rolle eben 320 oder 350€ kosten und u.a. die von Früher bekannten Vorteile (anklapbare Kurbel und Bügel, usw.) inkl. einer Robustheit aufweisen, dass ich das Teil mit gutem Gewissen jahre ohne Fetten und schrubben angeln kann.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Andi und Det...
ihr vergesst bei eurer Pimperei eines:

*DAS KANN und will NICHT JEDER SELBST machen*
Rollen die vom Werk ab wiederum so "gepimpt" werden, nehmen wir die Arc...
also die div. Lager und sonstigen Teile durch hochwertiges ersetzt, Schmieröffnung ala Shimano, und was da noch so alles gehen mag....
dann wird man diese Rolle nie für 80€ bekommen, dann wird sie dementsprechend teurer und wir befinden uns wierder in dem 200+ Bereich.
Eure Sigmas waren damals, glaube Ende der 70er Anfang 80iger (weiß nicht mehr sooo genau) auch "High End" und wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die damals auch um die 100DM gekostet, was zu jenem Zeitpunkt wesentl. mehr (wert) war als heute 200€
Ihr vergesst weiterhin, dass heutzutage die Produkte allgemein nicht mehr auf "halten Ewig" gemacht werden, sondern die Garantiezeit ist rum und man muss froh sein wenn die teile ein weiteres Jahr überstehen ohne dass was an den Ar... geht, wie gesagt betrifft alle produkte...
Was eure Spulenachse und die damit verbundene Spule und Neigung betrifft, 
erstens hatte ich bisher diesbez. keinerlei Probleme und irgendeinen Fisch dadurch verloren, gelandet habe ich schliesslich auch schon den ein oder anderen,
zweitens befinden wir uns hier im Statio und nicht im Multibereich, welche bekannterweise ja bei "schwerstarbeit" eingesetzt werden.
Das wiederum würde bedeuten dass ne *Multi *, um das mal allegemein zu formulieren, ALLE eure Kriterien erfüllt und somit die *BESTE Spinrolle* wäre, vorausgesetzt man erlernt den Umgang mit einer solchen....
und last but not least...
das neue Shimano Modell Stella 2007 Japanimport,
da neigt sich keine Spule mehr selbst wenn die Bremse offen ist,
zumindest bei 2000er, 2500er, und 3000er Modell:k
vielleicht merke ich das aber auch nicht, mangels Fachwissen


----------



## avoelkl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist eben leider die Definition, die Schrott und beliebige aber dafür definierte Qualität möglich macht. Nützt mir auch nichts zu wissen, daß die gleichbleibend schlechten Nutzwerte genau definiert und eingehalten sind. Früher um 1980 s.o. bauten die Firmen wie DAM und Shakespeare so gut wie möglich. Heute nach ISO baut man so gut wie nötig.
> 
> Mit der inhärenten Qualität meinen wir Angler ja eigentlich was anderes, sozusagen die summierten Eigenschaften der Top-Produkte der letzten Jahre(zehnte).


 
|muahah: Da kann ich nur zustimmen.

Normal ist auch, dass Firmen Ihre Produkte weiterentwickeln und zwar nicht nur was die Maximierung der Gewinne betrifft auf Kosten der Nutzungseigenschaften für den Anwender.

Wenn 1980 jemand eine Rolle für 700 DM auf den Markt gebracht hätte, die an allen Ecken und Enden wackelt und bei der die Lager halt etwas Spiel haben, den hätten wir Angler im See versenkt.
Heute bestellen wir für 350€ Rollen, die meiner Meinung nach deutlich schlechter verarbeitet sind wie früher die "guten" und deutlich billigeren.
Das nennt man perfekte Marketingstrategie. 

Da Kauf ich mir lieber ne günstigere (so für 100€) bau mir selber gute Lager ein und werfe Sie zur Sicherheit alle 2-3 Jahre einfach weg oder verticker Sie im Ebay.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

p.s. im übrigen ne recht angenehme Diskussion


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Das ist gut mit der Diskussion, vor allem wenn man ein wenig mehr in die Breite der Faktoren geht. Schließlich hat ja jeder recht, wenn er die subjektiven eigenen Faktoren und damit besten Geräte definiert. Über einen Kamm scheren oder auf 2 Modelle konzentrieren läßt sich das nicht.

Zur Multi-Idee: Im Prinzip hast Du an der Stelle recht, wo es die den stationären prinzipiell innewohnende Wackelei vorne geht. Da stellt sich eine Multi mechanisch mit 2-Seitenlagerung stabiler dar, aber auch nur genau da. Ein Gesamtvergleich Multi-Stationäre wäre wieder was anderes, vor allem wenn dann wieder der subjektive Faktor zuschlägt, Gewöhnung etc.

Das mit den Rollen hattest Du ja auch schon mal aufgebracht. Da war was mit ADUAR usw. :q bist Du jetzt zufrieden mit dem Status quo oder piekt es immer noch mal? :q

Das mit den Preisen ist klar, geht nimmer billig, kostet richtig was.
Tut es bei den Ruten auch nicht, das wäre das Pendant. Selbstbaurolle zu Selbstbaurute, handgemacht, c.blau lackiert z.B. :m
Die Unterschiede sind hier wie dort einfach gigantisch - wenn man es kennt.  

Wie avoelkl schreibt: Es gibt einfach keine wirklich gescheite Rollenmechanik bei den kleinen Stationären, und das kann einen schon wurmen wenn man es wirklich top haben will. Auch klar, das nicht jeden solche Wackler und Hoppler stören.


----------



## Chris7 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Rainer, sind denn die Japan-Rollen so viel besser als die Rollen gleicher Marke und Typ, die wir in Europa oder USA bekommen? Rechnet man Versand, Zoll und Steuer mit ein, sind die Japaner ja nicht wirklich günstiger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Bisher hatten z.B. die Japanmodelle von Shimano  weit bessere Kugellager drinnen. Bestätigen ja auch einige für neue Typen, liegt bei mir schon eine Zeit zurück.


----------



## avoelkl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hallo Rainer,

also erstens kostet eine Rolle durch die Verwendung von 3 o. 4 hochwertigen KUgellagern an den wichtigsten Stellen keine 200€ stat vorher 80€. Reden wir von max. 20-30€ Mehrkosten durch einfach nur super Lager. Dann nehmen wir noch 10€ für etwas genauere Passungen der Achslagersitze und schon kostet eine Rolle dann eben statt 80€ 120€ mit super Lagerung. Ist also nicht die Welt mehr.

Zweitens kann man nicht einfach die 100 DM von 1980 auf xxx€ in der jetzigen Zeit hochrechnen. Nehmen wir mal die Multirollen, von Dir als super für den Harten Einsatz angeführt, weil super Lager, stabile Konstruktion und wenig Spiel in den Teilen.

So um die 1985 rum hat eine ABU Ambassadeur in Deutschland um die 600-800DM gekostet. Und jetzt?? 200€ vielleicht. Also ist durch die Automatisierung und den steigenden Stückzahlen, nicht zuletzt durch den Bau von einer Rolle über 10, 20 oder 30 Jahre mit nur geringen Änderungen und Verbesserungen auch der Herstellungspreis erheblich gesunken. 

Wenn ich heute eine Stella (erfüllt nach Deiner Erfahrung unsere hochgestochenen Anforderungen an die Passung der Teile und an die Haltbarkeit) für 450€ kaufen kann, dann ist das in meinen Augen vom Wert her eine Angelrolle, die vor 20 Jahren 2000 DM hätte kosten müssen:c Die war dann mit Blattgold belegt:q


Dann werd ich wohl mal ne Stella Japanimport in die Finger kriegen müssen. Hab zum Pimpen eh wenig Zeit, muss dauernd arbeiten :c

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Andi und Det...
> ihr vergesst bei eurer Pimperei eines:
> 
> *DAS KANN und will NICHT JEDER SELBST machen*


 
So ist es leider!! Ich hätte gerne so eine "gepimpte" Rolle, kann's aber eben nicht selber.

Ich hätte da eine Idee  :q #h:
Warum baut nicht ein Boardie, der geschickt für sowas ist , die Rollen entsprechend um und verkauft sie zu einem annehmbaren Preis an Mitboardies. Er wäre dann sozusagen der "Mad" für Angelrollen. Das wäre was #6


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Det...
nein nix piekst mehr sofern du die Stella meinst....hatte da wohl einfach pech mit der Rolle (Montagsgerät) sozusagen, wurde aber zur vollsten zufriedenheit geregelt, einzig die Dauer der rep hat mich bei Shimano deutschland (oder wo die auch war) geärgert.


----------



## avoelkl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Margaux schrieb:


> So ist es leider!! Ich hätte gerne so eine "gepimpte" Rolle, kann's aber eben nicht selber.
> 
> Ich hätte da eine Idee  :q #h:
> Warum baut nicht ein Boardie, der geschickt für sowas ist , die Rollen entsprechend um und verkauft sie zu einem annehmbaren Preis an Mitboardies. Er wäre dann sozusagen der "Mad" für Angelrollen. Das wäre was #6


 
Super Idee, wenn ich mal gaaaaaaaaanz viel Zeit hab, werd ich nen Umbausatz entwickeln und dann anbieten. :vik:


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Andi,
was die Mehrkosten angeht stimme ich dir insofern zu was das material betrifft...
In dem Momenat aber indem die Rolle einen Lauf hinlegt der seinesgleichen sucht sind wir nicht mehr bei 120€ sondern der Preis wird einfach überzogen und wir würden in der Tat bei 200 oder sogar noch mehr liegen, isofern gebe ich euch ja recht, dass die high tech Geräte voll überzogen sind.
Dein preisbeispiel mit der Abu stimmt so nicht...
es wurde keine weiterentwicklung betrieben im gegenteil die anderen firmen haben sie überhöolt, zum. im Süsswasserbereich. insofern kann ich keine veraltete rolle im gleichen preissegment ansiedeln nur weil es vor 20 jahren so war.
Die Stella ist vom prinzip her gleich geblieben, was den preis betrifft, aber es fand auch eine ständige Entwicklung statt.
Jetzt noch was grundsätzliches.....
Die Firmen wollen ja Kohle verdienen, deshalb wird nichts für die Ewigkeit gebaut
die neuen Modelle müssen ja auch wieder Vorzüge gegen den alten haben sonst werden die ja nicht abgeholt...
Im übrigen hat im Frühjahr (Modellwechsel vor der Japanischen Angelmesse) in Japan die "alte" Stella "nur" ca 250€ gekostet, die Lager waren scheinbar zu voll. Jetzt hat sie wieder den Preis wie vorher. Warum kann ich allerdings nicht sagen...
ginrin und Co haben die je nach Modell zwischen 250 und 300€ rausgehauen incl. versand


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@rainer1962
ich meinte eigentlich nur die Lust, immer mal wieder was neues auszuprobieren, auf der Suche nach besser, vergleichen und so. Das mit der Branzino klingt ja auch wie beruhigt.

Ich habe erstmal mit VHF und BlueArc ziemlich Ruhe damit. :g:g:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Super Idee, wenn ich mal gaaaaaaaaanz viel Zeit hab, werd ich nen Umbausatz entwickeln und dann anbieten. :vik:


Yeah. Zum Experimentieren hab ich hoffentlich bald mal richtig zeit! :m


----------



## avoelkl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Rainer,

das mit ABU und der Ambassadeur hast ja recht. Aber ich habe mir vor kurzem eine ABU REVO STX für 165€ in Deutschland gekauft. Die Rolle ist absolut super verarbeitet, wirft sich toll und wurde auch von TackleTour sehr gut getestet. Ist also ein klasse Preis, was zeigt, dass es möglich ist.

Wenn die Stella 250-300€ kosten würde (hat sie ja beim Modellwechsel) dann ist das für eine wirklich top verarbeitete Rolle ein angemessener Preis. Da hab ich wohl geschlafen, sonst hätte ich mir eine bestellt.

Dass die Firmen was verdienen wollen ist klar, dass aber immer mehr Schrott auf den Markt kommt, liegt alleine nur an den Kunden. Wie ist es denn heute, der Großteil der Angler kauft doch nur noch billig, billig usw. Streng nach dem Moto "Geiz ist geil".
Ich war dieses Jahr auf den Jagd und Fischerei-Messe in München. 90% nur Ramsch. Rollen für 10-15€ gingen wie am Fließband. Wen wunderts dann, dass die Firmen statt hochwertiger Produkte hauptsächlich billiges Zeug produzieren.

Zum Vergleich bei den Fliegenfischausrüstern fast nur Top Angelzeug zu richtig gesalzenen Preisen. Aber wer geht den Fliegenfischen? Da wird eben mehr auf Qualität als auf den Preis geschaut. 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## avoelkl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Yeah. Zum Experimentieren hab ich hoffentlich bald mal richtig zeit! :m


 
Wie, schon bald in Rente|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Oder genug um sich zur Ruhe zu setzen:q


----------



## Ollek (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute eine Stella (erfüllt nach Deiner Erfahrung unsere hochgestochenen Anforderungen an die Passung der Teile und an die Haltbarkeit) für 450€ kaufen kann, dann ist das in meinen Augen vom Wert her eine Angelrolle, die vor 20 Jahren 2000 DM hätte kosten müssen:c Die war dann mit Blattgold belegt:q



Wenn ich meinen Moritz Katalog von 1997 glauben schenken darf dann lag die 10000er so um 1800DM und war nicht mit Blattgold belegt.


----------



## andreas0815 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich glaube das es immer auf den Inhalt des Geldbeutelts des einzelnen darauf ankommt was er sich leisten kann!
Bin z.B. ein großer Fan von Cormoran...........
habe folgende Rollen.........

Corcast Super Spin 8Pi
Cormobil-NG-6Ai
Sinus-BR-7Pi
Sinus-BR40-3Pi
und ich bin mit allen bis jetzt sehr zufrieden,auch wenn oft geschrieben wird das die Cormoran-Rollen von der Qualität nicht gut sein sollen!



_*Weniger als die einen, mehr als die anderen;*_
_*aber beim Genuß und Spaß beim Angeln sicherlich unzählbar vorne.*_




|laola:


_*___________________________*_

_*Viel Petri*_
*Gruß Andreas*


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ja Andi...
geiz ist geil...
dann wird sich gewundert warum man lauter Tüddel in der geflochtenen hat, auf die Sch. Schnur und noch auf den Händler geschimpft der zu locker aufgespult hat, wenn man dann sagt das liegt an deiner rolle heisst es nur ...
"bist du blöde oder was die hat 15!!!! Kugellager und hat im Angebot 25€!! gejkostet (lidl und Aldi lässt grüssen).
Meine Jungs sind mit Arcs beim spinnfischen ausgerüstet, sollen durchaus was vernünftiges haben das ihnen auch spass macht und ja mich piekt es immer noch, ich vergleiche nun mal gerne (dies war eigentl. an Det gerichtet)


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

P.S. Andi...
die Revo ist sicher nicht schlecht, ich habe mich allerdings für ne Alpha in dieser Preisklasse entschieden

und ja...bei den Stellas haste was verpennt, die kriegste nich mehr für den preis, das war unmittelbar vor der großen messe in Tokio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ja mich piekt es immer noch, ich vergleiche nun mal gerne (dies war eigentl. an Det gerichtet)


Das ist schön zu wissen! #6



rainer1962 schrieb:


> und ja...bei den Stellas haste was verpennt, die kriegste nich mehr für den preis, das war unmittelbar vor der großen messe in Tokio


Kommt neues Jahr, kommt neuer Modellwechsel! :m
Welche Stella "2007" ist denn jetzt die mit dem Messinggroßrad (Typbezeichnung, FB+,FC)?
Das Feature hat mir jedenfalls schon mal richtig gefallen.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

guckst du:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/shimano/New_STELLA/Stella.htm
die FC Spulen sind die schwarzen, die FB ist das 2005er Modell
oder habe ich dich wieder falsch verstanden??


----------



## Bolle (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich fische Shimano Stella 2500 FB und 4000 FB...das geilste was ich je inne Finger's hatte:l


----------



## schroe (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



> Jupp, hab ich auch so beobachtet, besonders der letzte Punkt mit den kippelnden Spulen stimmt mich sofort bedenklich, wie soll das im Ernstfall sauber bremsen?
> Das Längsspiel der Achse ist weniger tragisch, sofern die Rolle dadurch nicht anfängt zu hoppeln, seitliches Achsenspiel sollten alle besseren hier besprochenen Rollen aber nicht haben, sonst sind die Ausschuß.





Was die "Beweglichkeit" der Spule auf der Spulenachse betrifft, das ist kein Mangel (natürlich im Rahmen). 
Wenn ich mich recht erinner, ist es sogar ein gewolltes Konzept und dient der besseren/drallfreieren Schnurverlegung (insbesondere von geflochtenen Schnüren) und der weicheren, widerstandsärmeren "Freigabe" der Schnur im Wurf, über die Spulenkante.

Wer bspw. eine Rollenspule per Hand aufwickelt, wird feststellen, das er ganz unwillkürlich die Spule wechselseitig verkantet. Dadurch "rutschen" die einzelnen Klänge leichter nebeneinander. Wer im umgekehrten Falle Schnur von einer Spule senkrecht zur Kante herunterzieht, macht es sich leichter, wenn er die Spule "kreisen" lässt. Geschieht meist auch vollkommen unwillkürlich. Die Rolle "simuliert" eben dieses durch das "beklagte" Achsspiel.

Dehnungsarme, geflochtene Schnüre über eine starr aufgehangene Spule abwerfen? Das rattert schön im Handgelenk, bringt aber keinen Mehrwert.

Ne Sigma nimmt da wirklich keine Rücksicht drauf (meine alten Mitchell und Quicks auch nicht).:q

Wenn "Spielfreiheit" in den Mechaniken gewünscht ist, wird dieses in der Regel, insbesondere bei hochwertigen/sten Rollen auch penibel eingehalten.

Explosionszeichnungen von Rollen neben ein Tabellenbuch "Metall" zu legen, daraus abzulesen, welche mechanischen Termini und Formeln zweifelhafterweise anwendbar sind, wird der Praxisbeschreibung der heutigen Rollen"technologien" glaube ich, nicht mehr gerecht.

Die Red Arc ist da ein sehr gutes Beispiel.

Will heißen: "Unsinn" bleibt, auch wenn prunkvoll, ausschweifend mit Neologismen und  teilweise falsch angewendeter Nomenklaturen argumentiert wird,....."Unsinn".
Beeindruckt trotzdem den ein oder anderen und überzeugt zum Erwerb.


Zum Thema: Mir gefällt Rainers Exist sehr gut.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Da bin ich aber doch mehr als skeptisch: 
Gewolltes Konzept des Spulenwackselns, beim Wurf? Die Schnur kreist da so schnell um die Spule, daß die auf keinen fall hinterherwackeln kann, und ein solcher Virbrator wäre extrem hinderlich und würde nur zu Christbäumen bei Baumbestand führen. Also aus deiner Erklärung kann ich da keinen positiven Sinn an einen solchen angeblichen "Wackelspulenkonzept" finden.
Beim Werfen an einer anständigen Spule tritt ja auch kein Gerappel auf, die Shakespeares Sigma/Ambidex hatten das mal mit Übergangsbogen, Shimano wirbt im Werbefilm ihrer neuen 2007er ja auch so damit, als wenn es ihre Erfindung ist. 

Mich hat jedenfalls der Spulenrandrappel an einer Arc bisher nicht gestört. Ich setze den möglichen Widerstand durch Unterfüllung sogar zur Problemköderstabilisierung ein und die Daumenbremse funktioniert da excellent, besser als anner Multi übrigens, keine rotierende Masse die angehalten werden muß!

Was eine mögliche negative Auswirkung ist dann sowas, lag ich ja gar nicht falsch wenn das überall bei den Rollen zu beobachten ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105548

Ich halte eine wackelige Spule für eine unsinnige Idee, hört sich fast so wie Du es schreibst nach Japanerspielerei an, genau wie diese doppelten Schnurlaufröllchen (Daiwa). Im Hinblick einer gewünschten zuverlassigen Rolle ist das doch nur Tünnef. :g

Aber wahrscheinlich sind diese neumodernsten Japaner-Röllchen nur noch zum Barschfang designt. :m


----------



## schroe (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Glaubst du ernsthaft, 
dass die Hersteller in der Lage sind ein Getriebe absolut spielfrei zu bauen, bei der Spule dann aber zu bräsig sind ein Loch zu fräsen (und das herstellerübergreifend)?
Die RedArc haben keine starre Spule, die TP F´s übrigens auch nicht.



> hört sich fast so wie Du es schreibst nach Japanerspielerei an, genau wie diese doppelten Schnurlaufröllchen (Daiwa).



Das Wasser in einem Fluß sei jetzt mal deine Schnur. Der Fluss verläuft nicht gerade, er schlängelt sich so durch die Lande und beschreibt eine Kurve (Schnurlaufröllchen). Beobachte das Wasser (die Schnur) an der Innenkurve und an der Aussenkurve. Die Schnur am sich drehenden Rotor, beschreibt sogar eine horizontale und eine vertikale Kurve.
Ob der Unterschied (unterschiedliche Dehnung innerhalb des Schnurdurchmessers) an der Schnur (Schnurverlegung) sichtbar wird, ist eine andere Frage. Gedanken hat man sich aber wohl gemacht.



> Aber wahrscheinlich sind diese neumodernsten Japaner-Röllchen nur noch zum Barschfang designt.



Deine Interpretation.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich sind diese neumodernsten Japaner-Röllchen nur noch zum Barschfang designt. :m


 

naja...
das wurde ja schon öfters wiederlegt


----------



## avoelkl (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



schroe schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft,
> dass die Hersteller in der Lage sind ein Getriebe absolut spielfrei zu bauen, bei der Spule dann aber zu bräsig sind ein Loch zu fräsen (und das herstellerübergreifend)?
> Die RedArc haben keine starre Spule, die TP F´s übrigens auch nicht.
> ............................


 
Also sorry, aber eine Aussage ist doch total ......falsch!|wavey:Welcher Hersteller baut ein absolut spielfreies Getriebe ?????. Die Rollen, die wirklich ein Spielfreies Getriebe haben, da wackelt definitiv auch keine Spule.

Was hier vielleicht gemeint ist, ist die Rücklaufsperre, die sofort und ohne Verzögerung einsetzt. Na und, das ist ein sich selbst in eine Richtung sperrendes Kugellager. Wurde nicht von Rollenherstellern erfungen.

Und die Argumenatation, dass das kippeln einer Spule absicht sein soll ist mit verlaub totaler Unsinn. Warum kippeln dann die Spulen der 500€ Rollen nicht??? Weil die jetzt schlechter sind deshalb.#d#d

Den Vergleich eines Flusses mit den Eigenschaften einer Rolle und dem Verlauf der Schnur beim Wurf oder beim Einkurbeln ist wohl mehr als an den Haaren herbeigezogen und leider absolut nicht zulässig. Ich kann den Flug des Vogels auch nicht mit den Bewegungen eines Regenwurmes im Boden vergleichen. Auch wenn sich beide Tiere bewegen.

Wer sich etwas mit Festigkeitslehre, Momenten und Kraftwirkungen auskennt, der überlege sich einfach mal, wenn ein Fisch an einer kräftigen Rute mit einer Bremseinstellung von 5kg Schnur von einer Stationärrolle abzieht, was eine kippelnde Spule jetzt für Belastungen auf das Kugellager im Spulenkopf erzeugt, für die Kugellager einfach nicht ausgelegt sind.

Das es möglich ist, mit einer solchen Rolle auch große Fische zu fangen und das die Rolle das eine gewisse Zeit durchaus überlegen mag, wird ja nicht bestritten. Aber das ist eben eine gezielte Reduzierung der Lebensdauer von Rollen, die evtl. sogar absichtlich von Rollenherstellern in der heutigen Zeit "eingebaut" wird.

Mich störts und verunsichert es, weil ich weiß, dass es Mißt ist. Ein anderer denkt eben nicht daran und angelt einfach. Den störts ja dann auch nicht. 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@schroe
Erstmal gesagt: Finde Deine Ausführung zu der Kantenpräzession (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Präzession) gut, das ist mehr als bisher zu lesen war! #6

Den Inhalt, das was die Japaner verzapfen, gefällt mir aber gar nicht. #d

Ein Beispiel: Wenn die Spule gewollt "wackeln" und eiern würde, würde sie auch bei einem Zupfer und einem Anhieb das tun - und dämpfen wie ein Gummizug. Das wäre ja wohl voll Bockmist, weil ich bei einer Spinnrute nun mal auf die härteste mögliche Übertragung aus taktilen Gründen angewiesen bin.

Von daher ist die Combo VHF - Arc - Monotec Futura wohl das Optimum. Die Fänge bzw. die Hakergebnisse von mir und KHof bestätigen das (ungewollt) eigentlich.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



> Von daher ist die Combo VHF - Arc - Monotec Futura wohl das Optimum. Die Fänge bzw. die Hakergebnisse von mir und KHof bestätigen das (ungewollt) eigentlich.


 

seh ich aber anders
VHF Stella Spiderwire was die Fische beweisen,
oder Daiko Exist Spiderwire
oder Godfather, Infinity Spiderwire,
oder Intimitador Stella 8 lb FC Def Bass
Balzer Spin 25 25er Mono(Billigmarke) Technium
Pezon Michel 18er Mono 5€ Rolle vom örtlichen Dealer
oder, oder oder oder......
will heissen letztendlich ists wurscht mit was ich fische, solange ich damit zurechtkomme.
denn merke
wer fängt hat recht.......
Es wird mir jetzt auch etwas zu "kleinkariert"
ich kaufe das was gefällt (in jeglicher Hinsicht) ist die Rolle nach ein paar Jahren kaputt und hat mir genügend Fische gebracht entsorge ich sie und hole mir eine Neue.:k
schliesslich kommen immer neue Modelle raus#6


man sieht also es kommt immer auf den persönlichen Einschätzungsgrad an, wobei wir jetzt wieder am Anfang wären. Ne Arc hält genausowenig ewig wie ne Brazino oder ne Van Staal. Ein Käfer geht genauso kaputt wie ein Mercesdes oder ferrari, was sich jeder zulegt ist im Prinzip Gesachmack-Einstellung und letztendlich eine Sache des geldbeutels. Es gibt Rollen die sind besser geeignet fürs SApinfischen mit geflecht, andere eben nicht...
ein Freund von mir nimmt echt nur die Angebotsrollen von Lidl, Aldi und den örtlichen dealer, die halten eine Saison dann kommen sie auf den Müll, und glaubt mir der fängt genauso seine Fische wie ich und jeder andre hier auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@rainer: das stimmt, es gibt viele Wege!  
Die Spiderwire ist der Monotec Futura aber bezüglich Straffheit unterlegen.


Zu den Wackelspulen:

Das ist eigentlich nicht mehr viel diskutierbar:
Ein Präzession bringt Zusatzdrall rein, besonders fiesen sogar.
Kann jeder leicht ausprobieren:
- Man wickle ein 20m langes Gartenstromkabel um den Unterarm (mit Präzession)
- Man wickle ein 20m langes Gartenstromkabel auf eine starre Kabeltrommel.
Was macht das Kabel an Drall?

Im Nähmaschinebereich ist sowas auch extrem verpönt:
Der Zusatzdrall erzeugt Schiebeknötchen, die beste Voraussetzung für Fadenriß am Nadelohr oder Monstertüdel bei unseren Rollen. Profinäherin sagt iiiih!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Die Shimanski Motor Corporation freut sich, ihnen das neueste Fahrzeug mit einer einmaligen Neuheit vorzustellen:

Den Hyperstellar 2008 mit Gelenkausgleichachsen an allen 4 Rädern.
Der Reifen kann somit seinen Rollumfang verändern und Bodenwellen ausgleichen. Das haben sie sich schon immer gewünscht, wenn ihnen oder ihren BeifahrerInnen im Auto schlecht geworden ist, das ist die Revolution des Autofahrens! 
Die Reaktion auf Bodenwellen und Hindernisse ist einmalig gut, auch empfindliche Personen werden hochzufrieden sein. 
Ein neues modernes Auto hat den Sensor- und Linearmotor gesteuerten Radausgleich, den es nur Shimanski Motor Corporation ganz brandaktuell für sie bietet!
Versäumen sie es nicht, eine Probefahrt wird ihr Gefühl von Autofahren umwälzend verändern! :m

EVP ab Händler zuzüglich Überführung und Zoll: 137.995 EUR
5 Jahre Garantie, bei monatlicher Wartung des gesteuerten Radausgleichs.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Shimanski Motor Corporation freut sich, ihnen das neueste Fahrzeug mit einer einmaligen Neuheit vorzustellen:
> 
> Den Hyperstellar 2008 mit Gelenkausgleichachsen an allen 4 Rädern.
> Der Reifen kann somit seinen Rollumfang verändern und Bodenwellen ausgleichen. Das haben sie sich schon immer gewünscht, wenn ihnen oder ihren BeifahrerInnen im Auto schlecht geworden ist, das ist die Revolution des Autofahrens!
> ...


 
Äh Det???

Alles gut bei dir?

Uli


----------



## Chris7 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh Det???
> 
> Alles gut bei dir?
> 
> Uli




Jetzt drallt er... |uhoh: :q:q:q


----------



## franz-xaver (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

In japan gibt es eine Twinpower Mg , die ca. 300 euro kostet und meiner meinung nach genauso gut ist wie die stella zumindest haben wir im direkten Vergleich keinen Unterschied bemerkt.


----------



## schroe (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



> Den Vergleich eines Flusses mit den Eigenschaften einer Rolle und dem Verlauf der Schnur beim Wurf oder beim Einkurbeln ist wohl mehr als an den Haaren herbeigezogen und leider absolut nicht zulässig. Ich kann den Flug des Vogels auch nicht mit den Bewegungen eines Regenwurmes im Boden vergleichen. Auch wenn sich beide Tiere bewegen.



@Avoelkl,
stimmt, ist sehr umständlich. 
Ich hätte auch schreiben können:
"Es verringert den partialen Reibungswiderstand."
War ja eigentlich an Det und nicht an dich gerichtet. Darum die "Krücke":q


----------



## buddy (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Meine alte Stradic ist die beste Rolle - für mich.

Wenig wackeln?! Byron Alice 3000! Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht.
Für einen realistischen Kaufpreis top...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> Das musst du mir erklären, hab in keinem Arc thread was dazu gefunden...


Hier, Targa ZF ist ein Applause-Clone, die Excel ZF ein Zauber-Clone, die Targa GF sieht wie ein Ecusima-Clone aus:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92594 , Post-Nr.3
http://www.grauvell-fishing.de/mediac/400_0/media/Gr$C3$B6$C3$9Fen$C3$A4nderungTARGA$20ZF$202000.jpg
http://www.grauvell-fishing.de/mediac/400_0/media/Gr$C3$B6$C3$9Fen$C3$A4nderungEXCEL$20ZF$202000.jpg
http://www.grauvell-fishing.de/mediac/400_0/media/Gr$C3$B6$C3$9Fen$C3$A4nderungTARGA-GF.jpg

Franz_16 hat übrigens gute Connections zu Grauvell, das wäre mal interessant! #h 



buddy schrieb:


> Wenig wackeln?! Byron Alice 3000! Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht.
> Für einen realistischen Kaufpreis top...


Hier, ist jetzt wohl ein Excia Clone: (keine Zauber mehr wie es mal ein Bild gab)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92594  , Post-Nr.3
http://www.byron.at/image/2-AL 3000.JPG


Wie die Ausführung der Grauvell und Byron Modelle ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei etwas höheren Preisen >100 EUR ist die Chance auf eine gut zusammengebaute Rolle höher als bei einer sehr billigen im Kampfpreis. 
Z.B. Die RedArc von rainer1962 ist die bisher am saubersten aufgebaute RedArc 10400, die mir untergekommen ist, und die hatte doch einen etwas höheren Preis auf dem Karton des "Frühkäufers"  als sonst üblich. Dafür gabs auch eine bessere Rolle. Das es einige mit anderen Teilen (Messing-WS) drin gibt, macht die Sache vollends verwirrend.

Den Clone-Rekord bei besseren Spinnrollen hält die "Arc-Family" zweifellos schon mal! :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@schroe
Tut mir leid #c (für deine ausgeschmückten Erklärungsversuche ), aber eine Rolle mit Wackelspulenaufhängung hat für mich fast den gleichen Stellenwert wie eine Steckrute mit klappriger Wackelverbindung, da kann mir auch jemand beliebig sonstwas erzählen wollen, wie toll und reaktiv und gedämpft das wäre. |bigeyes

Das ist einfach daneben #d, meine Einschätzung. Da haben wir wohl grundsätzlich verschiedene Auffassungen.

Ich sehe darin einen Versuch des Herstellers, durch ein Ausweichen im Übergangsbogen die kurzfristige Belastbarkeit durch Präzessions-Ausweichen mit minimierten eingesparten Materialaufwand (Lagerung) zu Ungunsten der Haltbarkeit zu steigern. Der Verschleiß kann dem Hersteller nur recht sein |gr: , eine Haltbarkeit in einem längeren wirklich schweren Drill bezweifle ich einfach mal. Und genau da liegt meine Anforderung Nr.1: Very Huge Fish :g, und der Drill kann Stunden dauern. 
Das meint eben nicht nur Meterhechte und Welse um die Hälfte mehr.

Eine beste Spinnrolle kann für mich eine mit so einem Makel schon gar nicht sein. Man braucht nur mal über den "Gartenzaun" zu den Karpfenanglern schauen, da zählen auch die soliden Werte.

Macht ja auch nicht viel, muß ja auch jemand die neuen Sachen kaufen und ausprobieren. :m

@Uli: schon alles ok, hab auch nix gegen Stellas an sich, weißte ja


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



> AngelDet:
> Das ist eigentlich nicht mehr viel diskutierbar:
> Ein Präzession bringt Zusatzdrall rein, besonders fiesen sogar.
> Kann jeder leicht ausprobieren:
> ...


Was Du da beschreibst ist der Unterschied zwischen Stationär - und Multirolle, hat also mit dem Problem mit der Präzision nichts zu tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Was Du da beschreibst ist der Unterschied zwischen Stationär - und Multirolle, hat also mit dem Problem mit der Präzision nichts zu tun.


Mit der Multi hätteste recht beim Aufwickeln rein über die Kabeltrommel. Paßt nur bei beidemal führen mit der Hand, da geht das auf eine ruhig liegende Spule bei fester Führung mit der Hand (wie in einem V-förmigen Schnurlaufröllchen) merklich drallfreier.

Nicht Präzision, sondern Präzession (="Kreiseleiern"), das ist kein Schreibfehler  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Präzession




Ohhhmm, man schaue mal ein viertel Stunde auf den Kreisel, immer schon rechts herum, dem Bügel folgen. Alles wird ruhig, ganz ruhig. ganz einfach.

Wenn ich mir so überlege, daß Daiwa genau am "Twist" also Drall mit Twistbuster1+2, dem doppelten (!) Schnurlaufröllchen und spezieller breiter Flachspule dran bastelt, dann kann ich das bloß als Tüftelei um der Tüftelei Willen und als unbedingt irgendwie neu sehen. Verstehe ja, daß ein Vertrieb sowas brauchen kann.
Und dann soll mir bloß noch jemand erzählen, 2 kleine Schnurlaufröllchen sind haltbarer im Seewasser als ein großes. |bigeyes

Mit dem wie ich eine solide Rollennutzung brauche, hat das nichts zu tun, aber ich wiederhole mich jetzt.


----------



## AltBierAngler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

danke schön für die ausführung zur Grauvell @angeldet. Ich denke mal ich hol mir nächstes Jahr ne Ryobi zauber dazu. Die macht auch nen Klasse eindruck.

mfg christian


----------



## schroe (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@Det, Avoelkl.
wenn ihr zwei beiden eine Rolle, für nur eine Schnur (Dicke/Art/Dehnung) und nur eine Einzugsbelastung (einen Köder, eine Einzuggeschwindigkeit und immer gleichstarke Fische), aber jeweils eine zum Werfen und eine zweite zum Aufspulen, sowie weitere fixe, im Leben aber variable Faktoren baut, dann könnt ihr auf alle Toleranzen verzichten und nahezu100% spielfrei konstruieren.

Toleranzen sind nicht immer "Schlamperei am Bau", sie stellen manchmal auch nützliche Kompromisse dar. Ob im Brückenbau, in einer PKW Lenkung, Antriebskupplungen, bis hin zum gewollten/erforderlichen Zahnflankenspiel eines Getriebes.
Kompromisse zu Gunsten der Funktion.

Ein Schweizer Uhrwerk verlangt nach anderen Kompromissen (Toleranzen), als es eine Angelrolle, oder die bspw. Antriebseinheit eines Verbrennermodellhubschraubers erfordert. Die des elektrogetriebenen Modellhubschraubers wieder andere.

Eine Angelrolle muß sich häufiger "Anpassen" können, als eine Uhr.

Anpassung = Flexibilität = Spielräume

Je besser sich eine Rolle anpasst, desto besser wird sie sein. Sie ist dann der beste Kompromis.

Eine "wackelnde" Spule muß kein Qualitätsindiz sein, ein sich aufreibendes Getriebe beweist hingegen eine geringe Qualität. Eine Stocksteife, spielfreie Konstruktion bezeichnet eine hohe, nicht immer gewollte Spezialisierung.


Soweit reicht mein mech. Verständnis dann doch noch.:q

@Avoelkl,
die Rücklaufsperre mußt du abschalten.


----------



## Breamhunter (4. August 2007)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es noch aktuell ist. Aber hier gibts mal wieder was neues:q


----------



## Barschfighter (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Probiert mal die daiwa exist dann reden wir noch weiter.Im Herbst kommt die Exist millenium
raus in limitierter Auflage.Das einzige negative an der Rolle ist der Preis.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Meinst du die Exist?

Mit der würde ich NIE angeln gehen. Und ob eine Exist besser ist als eine Stella... wer weiß? Ich kanns nicht sagen, ich hab beide nicht.

Hast du denn eine Exist?


----------



## batron (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hallo Boardies,

hab von den oben genannten Rollen nur die taurus in 3000er größe gefischt.
Muss sagen ich war nicht begeistert. Zu schwer, lief schwer an, zu klobig, der Bügel schien mir zu großen radius zu haben, und klappte bei durchgezogenen Würfen öfters mal um. An den Kurbelknauf konnt ich mich auch nicht gewöhnen.Rolle verschenkt an Kumpel.

Zurzeit fische ich ne 9400 BlueArc und ne Shimano Aspire 2500 FA
Die Aspire find ich persönlich sehr geil, weicher Lauf schön kompakt, saubere  Schnurverlegung, gute Kurbel, schlichtes Design. Die BueArc find ich persönlich auch ok, hatte schon mehrere  schöne Hechtdrills, das hat die Bremse super gemeistert.
Für das Geld ( Aspire 4 x so teuer|kopfkrat) absolut i.O. 

gruß
tilo


----------



## Sammael (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

ich dachte, wenn mir schon niemand beim auswählen meiner mefo-einstiegs-kombi helfen will, schau ich mich mal mehr um....dann muss man eben suchen, schaue ich hier rein, bekomm ich das kotzen!
zuerst freu cih mcih über drei rollennamen, die ich googeln kann und dann sehe ich da pro rolle nen monatsgehalt auf mich zu kommen!
das s m,ir einfach zu fett!
hat jemand mal nen anständigen tipp!
ich will nur nen bissle in der nordsee blinkern(mefo, hornhecht, hering, wolfsbarsch)
bin auch auf der suche nach einer rute(rute und rolle nicht mehr als insgesammt 50-70 euro) sorry, aber ich bin halt nen armer schlucker!


----------



## batron (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@sammael 

das wird schwer mit 50-70 Euro ! hättest jetzt gesagt ... will nur
bissel im Dorfteich Karauschen stippen... dann würd ich sagen
mit 50 Euro bist dabei!!#6

gruß
tilo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Also wenn es sooo günstig sein soll - und das ist ja auch eine passende Frage was das persönlich beste ist, dann geht nur eins:
Shimano schießt zur Zeit die besseren Rollen der P3 Serie mit salzwasserfesten Ausstattungen wie Exage und Seido raus, für 20 - 24 EUR, da eine 2500 oder auch 4000 (je nach Rute) mit Frontbremse, dazu ein günstiger Sonderpostenstock mit 20-30 EUR, und du kommst da hin. 
Sehr günstige Auslaufmodelle hat z.B. Gerlinger in seiner Sonderpostenliste, nur wenige Sorten aber dafür supergünsitg, angefangen dann wiederum mit Shimano Catana über die Hausmarke Dreamtackle und viele von den anderen Marken (Mitchell,DAM, Balzer) , das ist viel Gerät für ganz wenig Geld - zum Taschengeldtarif. :m


----------



## batron (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@sammael

sorry für den Post, sollte nicht hämisch klingen...

ne geeignete Rolle wäre auch ne BlueArc aus der 7000er Serie
sehr robust und für ganz wenig Geld zu haben. 
Da würd ich dir ne 4000er Größe empfehlen.

Rute, siehe AngelDet


----------



## Allrounder0872 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Moin Moin, 

Also das würde mich auch ma interessieren wo es die rollen so günstig gibt.#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Tja, wo weiß ich auch nicht genau. Weiß ich nur wegen der Nachfragen, ob die Rollen was taugen, weil gerade wegen dem Preis Bedenken aufkamen.
Irgenwo um HH und Südl. S.-H., ich weiß weder wo das kaufbar war noch habe ich das selber gesehen oder gekauft, glaube dem Schreiber aber wenn er von einer Sonderaktion bei seinem Händler spricht. Los hin, Händler abfragen! :m

Ansonsten ist der Preis in Google-Suche und HAV usw. unverändert hoch. |bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Die letzten Wochen hatten einige Fishermanspartner Aktionen mit Preisen wie von Det genannt. Da gibts aber im Regelfall keinen Versand.

Was anderes!

Hat schon jemand die Twinpower 08 (Japan) gekauft???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Jupp, hab was wiedergefunden, der weiß was! :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1987254&postcount=1
und da: http://www.fishermans-partner.de/rastatt.php

Und Gerrit, danke für dein Infoschnipsel dazu! #6

Hab ja überhaupt nicht bedacht, daß bei sowas eine Nachfragewelle losgehen könnte ... |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@Det
Kannst Du dir die Nachfragewelle vorstellen am ersten Samstag morgen als Moritz Kaltenkirchen die 4000 er Alivio für 9,99 Euro und die Nexave für 14,99 Euro hatte?

War lustig da.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

War bestimmt wie Sommerschlußverkauf in ner Millionenstadt! :m

Eine *TwinPower Modell-2008* hab und kenn ich nicht, wüßteste ja. 

Ich hab hier nur ne andere (TP Mg .jp) liegen, falls du noch rechtzeitig vorbeischneist.


----------



## Sammael (28. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

wie schon gesagt, bin ich auf der suche nach ner guten rolle!
ich hab nen modell gefunden, finde aber nirgends ne deutsche beschreibung!
kann mir jemand auskunft zu folgender rolle geben:

DAIWA D-SHOCK ULTRA LIGHT TINY SPINNING REEL

hier mal nen link:

http://www.catfishsupply.net/ProductInfo.aspx?id=2848259


finde das teuil recht süß, bin aber in dieser richtung wie schon wo anders gesagt nicht sonderlich versiert!
aber ca 14 euro, versandkostenfrei...was kann cih da flasch machen?

dazu werde cih mir dann wahrscheinlich die berkley cherrywood spin holen!

oder hat vielleicht jemand 2.nd hand was abzugeben?


----------



## Chrizzi (28. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Wow... *Line capacity 4/120 6/80 *
Da geht ja mal gar nichts drauf  Aber reicht für gewisse Sachen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Sammael schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, bin ich auf der suche nach ner guten rolle!
> ich hab nen modell gefunden, finde aber nirgends ne deutsche beschreibung!
> kann mir jemand auskunft zu folgender rolle geben:
> 
> ...



Nix für ungut, aber hast Du mal kurz den Titel dieses Threads angesehen?

Es geht hier um etwas hochpreisigere oder zumindest bessere Modelle, nicht zwingend um das Low-Budget-Segment und die ganz günstigen Modelle... #d

Bei der Wahl zur besten rolle kommt das genannte modell vermutlich nicht in die engere Wahl... #h


----------



## Sammael (28. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

hihi...sorry....aber hier sind nun mal die freaks aktiv....vielleicht kann ich mir so das ein oder andere abgucken und nen paar tipps erhaschen


aber dann bin ich jetzt halt wieder still und lausche ganz leise....|laola:


----------



## magic feeder (30. März 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm.................stella.............................


----------



## feedex (5. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

...und ich dachte immer, meine 1000er Stradic GTM wäre etwas Feines....aber da schweige ich besser!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



feedex schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte immer, meine 1000er Stradic GTM wäre etwas Feines....aber da schweige ich besser!



Keine schlechte Rolle, aber wenn man die anderen Modelle mal gefischt hat bemerkt man eben doch den Unterschied...

Ich wollte es auch früher nicht glauben, aber irgendwann erwischt es einen dann doch... :k


Mal zur Abstimmung: kann man eigentlich seinen Eintrag abändern? Bin inzwischen zu einem anderne Modell umgeschwenkt...


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Also ich hab z.B. die Taurus, aber besser als ne Twinpower ist sie nicht...
Die anderen habe ich noch nicht gefischt.

flo


----------



## mefo1 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

http://www.angelforum-flensburg.de/aff-gerätetests/ruten-und-rollen/3074-test-shimano-stella-2500fd/

Hier mal ein schöner Bericht!


----------



## zesch (29. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Moin,
wo bekomme ich in Deutschland eine 
Shimano Twinpower Mg C3000 ???

Danke für Eure Hilfe
 
Gruß

zesch


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Vom lieben Briefträger, der Deine Japan-Bestellung anliefert... ;->

Ne, ohne Spaß: So weit mir bekannt hier garnicht, wenn dann sind es auch Importe...


----------



## zesch (29. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

@ Schleihen-Stefan

wo kann man den "bestens" bestellen ?

und wie wird bezahlt ? Vorauskasse oder per Nachnahme ?

Danke

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

OT ON:

Bestellungen am Sichersten in den großen bekannten Shops die hier schon 87x genannt wurden, etwa bass.jp oder plat.jp

Zahlung mache ich immer per Paypal, dann ist die Rolle wenn sie Lagerware ist und der Zoll sich sputet binnen 1 Woche bei dir...

Wenn der Zoll mal wieder etwas länger dauert kann sich das ganze auch um 1 oder 2 oder auch mal 3 Wochen hinziehen, ein kurzer Anruf wirkt da aber meist Wunder, anhand des Tracking-Codes lässt sich ja gut nachvollziehen wo die Rolle ist...


Vergiss nicht Dir ein paar Köder mitzubestellen, bietet sich an wenn du eh bestellst...

CU Stefan

OT Ende...


----------



## zesch (29. April 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Danke !

werd dann im August bestellen....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

beste Spinnrolle ist die Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000...habe mir diese vor 1 monat gekauft...es gibt nichts besseres auf dieses Erde..die Infinity Q ist ein Witz dagegen...meine Spinnrolle war zwas ein Monatsgehalt wert..aber das hat diese Traumrolle auch verdient

Dennis


----------



## Ollek (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> beste Spinnrolle ist die Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000...habe mir diese vor 1 monat gekauft...es gibt nichts besseres auf dieses Erde..die Infinity Q ist ein Witz dagegen...meine Spinnrolle war zwas ein Monatsgehalt wert..aber das hat diese Traumrolle auch verdient
> 
> Dennis



räusper ...hier haste die unangefochtene Rollendiva.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.vanstaal.com/


----------



## caddel (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Ollek schrieb:


> räusper ...hier haste die unangefochtene Rollendiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ollek  #6 yes it is.

und demnächst auch in Deutschland zu bekommen, da Zebco Europa die Distribution übernimmt.

Gruß
caddel


----------



## Ollek (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

|rolleyesUnd schön die Tastatur trocken lassen. *Nur Kucken**!!!*

@ Dennis die Branzino is natürlich auch n top Röllchen#6


----------



## Deafangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Hallo,

ich habe InfinityQ 3000, RedArc 3000 und Shimano Exage 4000.
Nr. 1 : InfinityQ, Nr.2 :   RedArc .... dann Shimano  #h


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich bin seid gestern stolzer Besitzer einer Shimano Technium MGS geiles Teil:vik:Gruß Pitti


----------



## henningcl (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

und das für nen hunni#6

herzlichen glückwunsch:vik::vik:

jetzt nur noch auf der rechten seite ein kugellager und ggf. die Kurbel von ner TP 2500FB und die rolle ist Perfekt

grüsse
henning


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> beste Spinnrolle ist die Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000...habe mir diese vor 1 monat gekauft...es gibt nichts besseres auf dieses Erde..die Infinity Q ist ein Witz dagegen...meine Spinnrolle war zwas ein Monatsgehalt wert..aber das hat diese Traumrolle auch verdient
> 
> Dennis



Ich finde die Rolle ja auch wirklich gut, aber man kann es mit der "heldenverehrung" auch übertreiben...#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Deafangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe InfinityQ 3000, RedArc 3000 und Shimano Exage 4000.
> Nr. 1 : InfinityQ, Nr.2 :   RedArc .... dann Shimano  #h



Geiler Vergleich: Daiwa-Modell zu 250€ - Spro-Modell zu 75€, Shimano-Modell zu 50€

Dann ist sicher Shimano der schlechte Hersteller... 

|muahah:

Man sollte beim Vergleichen schon ein bisschen realistisch bleiben...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Mit der Redarc bin ich garnicht zufrieden...alle schwärmen von dieser rollen aber wenn man mal 2-3 hänger gehabt hat, bekommt  die ein ding weck....nicht sehr belastbar sag ich dazu.


----------



## Ollek (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Mit der Redarc bin ich garnicht zufrieden...alle schwärmen von dieser rollen aber wenn man mal 2-3 hänger gehabt hat, bekommt  die ein ding weck....nicht sehr belastbar sag ich dazu.



Also ich hab denk ich mit Sicherheit solang ich die hab weit über 300 gehabt und das Ding funzt wie am ersten Tag.

|kopfkratAber solangsam glaub ich der europäische Markt wurde zuhauf mit B Ware überschwemmt. was mich aber nicht weiter kratzt da ich auf jedenfall eine A Kategorie abbekommen habe. :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Jaja, immer wieder die RedArc Dreamware :vik: und RedArc Shitware .


----------



## Checco (20. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Ich habe ne ABU GARCIA 504, wird nicht mehr hergestellt und die ist vielleicht nicht die beste Rolle der Welt aber für mich bis jetzt die zuverlässigste Rolle.
Die fische ich seit ca. 2 Jahren und muckt überhaupt nicht, wenn ich dagegen meine Spro sehe, nach 3 Monaten schon Probleme mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen, irgend etwas gebrochen.


----------



## Deafangler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Geiler Vergleich: Daiwa-Modell zu 250€ - Spro-Modell zu 75€, Shimano-Modell zu 50€
> 
> Dann ist sicher Shimano der schlechte Hersteller...
> 
> ...


Das stimmt und kein Wunder zum Preis, doch von Ebay habe ich Daiwa mit  Spider Wire  300m für nur 150€ gekauft#6, sonst würde ich nicht kaufen. Habe immer geilen Lust mit meinem Daiwa zum Gufieren und Spinnen. Für RedArc wird am Forellensee, See und Fluss mit schwacher Strömung geangelt und bin nicht unzufrieden. Mit Shimano Exage angel ich Grund oder auch schwere Posen auf Elbaal, Hecht,usw.  Ist für Preis und Leistung eigentlich nicht schlecht. #h


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> beste Spinnrolle ist die Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000...habe mir diese vor 1 monat gekauft...es gibt nichts besseres auf dieses Erde..die Infinity Q ist ein Witz dagegen...meine Spinnrolle war zwas ein Monatsgehalt wert..aber das hat diese Traumrolle auch verdient
> 
> Dennis




Warum hast Du die Rolle den wieder vertickt, wenn sie die Traumrolle war....


klick klack


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Weil, er auch die besten Karpfenruten der Welt hat, aber nicht sagen kann warum. Und den besten Jerkblank, der allerdings ein Jiggingblank mit einem WG von 600g ist.

lg Flo


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beste Rolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht*

Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 für unter 200€ unschlagbar #6
 Schade nur das keine E-Spule dabei ist :c

Vom Shimano-Hype bin ich zum glück geheilt, alles aber kein Shimano mehr... 

P.S. Kann mir einer sagen wo man günstig eine E-Spule bekommt ;+


----------

